# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Disa  nga Ilacet  me te zakonshme  dhe  efektet e  tyre

## Vinjol

Atropina eshte  nji nga ilacet  me te nevojshem  per organizmin e njeriut 
cfare  efektesh  kane  po jua  paraqes me poshte 




                                                      ATROPINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Atropina është një alkaloid i beladonës, prototip i barnave antimuskarinikë, antagonist kompetitiv selektiv i receptorëve M kolinergjikë. 
	Receptorët M të gjëndrave bronkiale, të pështymës dhe të djersës, të ndjekur nga receptorët e ndodhur në sy dhe zemër janë shumë të ndjeshëm ndaj atropinës. Më pak të ndjeshëm janë receptorët M të ndodhur në traktin gastrointestinal. 
INDIKIMET
	Bradikardi sinusale, bllok AV
	Trajtim i helmimit nga insekticidet fosforo-organike
	Trajtim i dhimbjeve spazmodike të traktit gastrointestinal ose urogenital 
	Premedikim
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Atropina kundërindikohet tek pacientët me mbindjeshmëri ndaj saj, pasi mund të shfaqen reaksione alergjike, përfshi edhe anafilaksinë. Skuqja e fytyrës dhe trungut (15-20 minuta pas injeksionit IM), që vërehet sidomos tek fëmijët, nuk është e rrezikshme dhe nuk duhet ngatërruar me reaksionet alergjike.
	Atropina kundërindikohet tek të sëmurët me glaukomë me kënd të ngushtë, dhe duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes në format e tjera të glaukomës. Ajo duke tharë sekrecionet (lotët) mund të vështirësojë mbajtjen e lenteve të kontaktit.
	Atropina është e kundërindikuar tek pacientët me hipertrofi beninje të prostatës apo në forma të tjera të obstruksionit të traktit urinar, pasi rëndon retensionin e urinës.
	Atropina është e kundërindikuar në obstruksionet e traktit gastrointestinal pasi mund të shkaktojë ileus paralitik. Ajo duhet të përdoret me shumë kujdes tek të sëmurët me kolit ulceroz, atoni intestinale ose me infeksione gastrointestinale (p.sh diarrhe infektive) pasi mund të pengojë eleminimin e bakterieve dhe/ose toksinave nga organizmi.
	Atropina kundërindikohet tek pacientët me takikardi nga insuficienca kardiake, tirotoksikoza apo hemorragjia. Ajo duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes tek të sëmurët me infarkt akut të miokardit pasi mund të shkaktojë takikardi ose të rëndojë aritminë.
	Atropina kundërindikohet tek të sëmurët që vuajnë nga miastenia gravis. 
EFEKTET ANESORE
Efektet anësore të atropinës janë të shumta dhe zakonisht kanë lidhje me veprimet farmakologjike të saj.
	Tharja e gojës (xerostomia), pasojë e frenimit të sekretimit të pështymës, është një efekt anësor i shpeshtë i atropinës. 
	Efekt anësor i shpeshtë gjithashtu është çrregullimi i pamjes. Atropina shkakton cikloplegji (paralizë të akomodimit), midriazë dhe rritje të presionit intraokular, pavarësisht nga rruga e administrimit.
	Atropina mund të shkaktojë konstipacion dhe retension urinar.
	Atropina në doza të vogla (0.4-0.6mg) shkakton bradikardi, ndërsa në doza mbi 1-2 mg, jep takikardi.
	Pasojë e veprimeve të atropinës në SNQ, sidomos në doza të mëdha, janë dhimbja e kokës, nervoziteti, ataksia, çorientimi, pagjumësia, eksitimi, agjitimi, konfuzioni, halucinacionet, deliri, koma.
	Gjatë përdorimit të atropinës janë vërejtur urtikaria, skuqje e lëkurës e shoqëruar me ndjenjë nxehtësie, fotofobi, nauze, të vjella, leukocitozë, ethe, dhe rrallë sindroma Stevens-Johnson.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Veprimet M-kolinolitike të atropinës mund të shtohen kur ajo kombinohet me barna të cilët gjithshtu kanë efekte antimuskarinike (bromfeniraminë, klorfeniraminë, klemastinë, dimenhidrinat, prometazinë, tioridazinë, mesoridazinë, amitriptilinë, klomipraminë, amoksapinë, klozapinë, dizopiramid).
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i atropinës me agonistë të opiateve, p.sh me morfinë (por jo me petidinë) fuqizon efektet anësore mbi traktin gastrointestinal dhe urogenital.
	Kur përdoret atropinë dhe levodopa njëkohësisht, duhet modifikuar (ulur) doza e levodopës.
	Barnat kolinomimetike dhe frenuesit e kolinesterazës antagonizojnë efektet e atropinës.
	Atropina, duke rritur pH gastrik, mund të modifikojë përthithjen orale të ketokonazolit.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi (Kategoria C)
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi (mund të frenojë laktacionin, mund të shfaqen veprime antikolinergjike tek latanti).
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë IV ose IM 
	Për trajtimin e bradikardisë dhe bllokut AV
Tek të rriturit përdoret me doza 0.5-1 mg IV që mund të përsëritet në rast nevoje çdo 4-6 orë.
Tek fëmijët jepet me dozë 0.01 mg/kg IV që mund të përsëritet në rast nevoje çdo 4-6 orë, deri në arritjen e dozës maksimale 0.4 mg.  
	Në helmimet nga fosforo-organiket 
Tek të rriturit përdoret në dozë 1-2 mg. doza mund të përsëritet deri në zhdukjen e simptomave. 
Tek fëmijët përdoret 0.05 mg/kg.  Kjo dozë mund të përsëritet çdo 10-30 minuta deri në zhdukjen e simptomave.  
	Trajtimi i dhimbjeve spazmodike të traktit gastrointestinal ose urogenital 
Tek të rriturit përdoret  0.5 mg IM, IV ose nga goja, çdo 6-8 orë.
Tek fëmijët përdoret 0.01-0.02 mg/kg IM, IV ose nga goja, çdo 8 orë. 
	Për premedikim 
Përdoret 0.2-1 mg IM ose SC (doza e zakonshme është 0.4 mg), 30-60 minuta para anestezisë. 
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion injektabël    	0.1%-1.0 mL 				ATROPIN									



















































BUTILSKOPOLAMINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Butilskopolamina është një alkaloid kuaternar, i ngjashëm me atropinën, që vepron si antagonist kompetitiv i acetilkolinës në receptorët muskarinikë, sidomos në nivelin e lidhjes neuroefektore parasimpatike. 
	Efektet qëndrore të butilskopolaminës mungojnë, pasi struktura kuaternare e saj nuk lejon kalimin e barrierës hematoencefalike. 
	Veprimi kryesor farmakologjik është relaksimi i muskulaturës së lëmuar të traktit gastrointestinal. 
	Në përgjithësi, efektet antikolinergjike periferike të butilskopolaminës janë më pak të shprehura dhe zgjasin për një kohë më të shkurtër se sa ato të atropinës.
INDIKIMET
	Spazmë gastrointestinale dhe biliare
	Spazmë e traktit urogenital
	Sindromë e zorrës së irrituar
	Dismenorrhe spazmodike
	Ekzaminime radiologjike dhe endoskopike
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Butilskopolamina është e kundërindikuar tek të sëmurët me glaukomë. Ajo, për shkak të veprimit midriatik, mund të rrisë presionin intraokular.
	Butilskopolamina pakëson tonusin dhe motilitetin dhe, për këto arsye, është e kundërindikuar në ileusin paralitik, sidomos postoperator, dhe në rastet me stenozë të theksuar të pilorit.
	Hipertrofia beninje e prostatës përbën kundërindikacion pasi nga përdorimi i butilskopolaminës mund të precipitojë retensioni urinar.
	Miastenia grave përbën kundërindikacion relativ.
	Butilskopolamina duhet të përdoret me kujdes tek fëmijët dhe të moshuarit.
	Butilskopolamina duhet të përdoret me kujdes në kushtet e infarktit të miokardit, hipertensionit, insuficiencës kardiake, hipertiroidizmit.
	Kujdes i veçantë nevojitet gjatë përdorimit tek pacientët që vuajnë nga ezofagiti i refluksit, diarrhea, koliti ulceroz.
	Duhet të evitohet përdorimi i butilskopolaminës në rastet kur temperatura trupore është e rritur (pengon djersitjen) dhe tek personat me  sindromë Down.
	Kur injektohet në venë mund të shkaktojë një rritje të lehtë të pulsit.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Efektet anësore të butilskopolaminës, në përgjithësi, lidhen me veprimin parasimpatolitik të saj dhe janë të lehta dhe kalimtare. Ajo, edhe kur është përdorur në doza të mëdha, nuk ka shkaktuar efekte të rrezikshme për jetën.
	Efektet anësore më të shpeshta janë tharja e gojës,  takikardia, zgjërimi i pupilës (fotofobi) dhe çrregullimet e pamjes, pasojë e paralizës së akomodimit.
	Gjithashtu mund të vërehet konstipacion, palpitacione dhe aritmi, pakësim të sekrecioneve bronkiale, retension urinar dhe tharje të lëkurës.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Veprimet parasimpatolitike të butilskopolaminës mund të shtohen kur ajo kombinohet me barna që kanë efekte antimuskarinike (bromfeniraminë, klorfeniraminë, klemastinë, dimenhidrinat, prometazinë, amitriptilinë, klomipraminë, tioridazinë, dizopiramid).
	Barnat kolinomimetike dhe frenuesit e kolinesterazës antagonizojnë efektet e butilskopolaminës.
	Butilskopolamina, duke rritur pH gastrik dhe duke zgjatur kohën e zbrazjes së stomakut, mund të modifikojë përthithjen orale të barnave të tjerë.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi (Kategoria C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi. Nuk ka informacion në lidhje me sigurinë.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale
	Tek të rriturit përdoret me doza 10-20 mg dhënë 4 herë në ditë (40-80 mg/ditë). 
	Tek fëmijët 6-12 vjet jepet me doza 5-10 mg 3 herë në ditë (15-30 mg/ditë). 
Me rrugë intramuskulare ose intravenoze
	Për trajtimin e spazmave akute dhe përpara ekzaminimeve radiologjike ose endoskopike, jepen 20 mg. Kjo dozë mund të përsëritet mbas 30 minutash. 
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë    10 mg							BUSCOL, BUSCOPAN			
solucion injektabël     20 mg/ml					BUSCOPAN	
suposte    10 mg							BUSCOPAN
suposte    7.5 mg							BUSCOPAN

METOKLOPRAMIDI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Metoklopramdi është një substancë me veprim antiemetik dhe antinauze qëndror. Këto efekte janë pasojë e veprimit antagonist mbi receptorët dopaminergjikë të tipit D2. 
	Veprimet e tij në traktin gastrointestinal janë komplekse. Metoklopramidi rrit motilitetin gastrik, por pa rritur sekrecionet. Ky veprim nuk influencohet as nga vagotomia, as nga trajtimi paraprak me atropinë. Metoklopramidi, duke rritur tonusin e sfinkterit të poshtëm ezofageal dhe duke nxitur zbrazjen gastrike, vepron duke pakësuar refluksin gastroezofageal.
INDIKIMET  
	Parandalimi i nauzesë dhe të vjellave post-operatore dhe atyre të shkaktuara nga kemoterapia antikanceroze
	Gastroparezë diabetike
	Refluks gastroezofageal
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kundërindikohet në të sëmurët me mbindjeshmëri ndaj barit ose përbërësve.
	Metoklopramidi kundërindikohet në të sëmurët me obstruksion, ileus apo perforim gastrointestinal.
	Nuk duhet të  përdoret në feokromocitomë, pasi mund të stimulojë çlirimin e katekolaminave. Për të njëjtën arsye ai duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes në pacientët me hipertension.
	Nuk duhet të përdoret në të sëmurët me epilepsi ose Parkinson.
	Kujdes duhet të tregohet kur përdoret në të moshuar por edhe në fëmijë dhe adoleshentë.
	Ai duhet përdorur me kujdes tek ata me hiperndjeshmëri ndaj prokainamidit.
	Duhet të përdoret me kujdes në pacientët me hemorragji gastrointestinale.
	Metoklopramidi nxit çlirimin e prolaktinës, ndaj duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes në pacientët me histori për kancer të gjirit.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Më të shpeshtat janë efektet mbi SNQ, që vërehen në rreth 10% të pacientëve. Ketu përfshihen përgjumja, ndjenja e lodhjes dhe më rrallë vërehen konfuzioni, depresioni, dhimbja e kokës dhe halucinacionet. Ndonjëherë vërehen edhe efekte ekstrapiramidale dhe/ose reaksione distonike. Ndër efektet piramidale përmendim akatizinë, grimasat faciale, krizat okuloxhire, tortikolin, trizmusin. Mund të zhvillohet edhe një pseudoparkinsonizëm.
	Metoklopramidi shkakton efekte kolinomimetike, si rritje e motilitetit gastrointestinal, i cili mund të shkaktojë nauze ose diarrhe.
	Ai nxit çlirimin e prolaktinës, ndaj mund të vërehet zhvillimi i hiperprolaktinemisë si në femra ashtu edhe në meshkuj duke shkaktuar gjinekomasti, impotencë tek meshkujt, zmadhim të gjoksit, çrregullime menstruale tek femrat, galaktorrhe.
	Efekte të tjera anësore shumë të rralla përfshijnë ato kardiovaskulare (bllok atrioventrikular, hipotension, bradikardi sinusale, takikardi supraventrikulare), reaksione mbindjeshmërie (rash kutan, angioedemë, urtikarie, bronkospazmë), efekte mbi aparatin urinar si inkontinencë urinare dhe urinim të shpeshtë.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE.
	Metoklopramidi rrit shkallën e përthithjes së paracetamolit, aspirinës, diazepamit, litiumit dhe tetraciklinës, ndërsa ul shkallën e përthithjes së digoksinës.
	Anksiolitikët, sedativët dhe hipnotikët fuqizojnë përgjumjen e shkaktuar nga metoklopramidi.
	Efektet e metoklopramidit në traktin gastrointestinal mund antagonizohen nga barnat me efekte antikolinergjike, si atropina, benztropina, glikopirrolati, propantelina, oksibutinina, skopolamina, trihekifenidili, klorpromazina, tioridazina, promazina, amitriptilina, doxepina.
	Efektet e metoklopramidit në traktin gastrointestinal mund të antagonizohen edhe nga loperamidi, difenoksilati, agonistët e opiateve si dhe disa kalcibllokues si diltiazemi dhe verapamili.
	Metoklopramidi mund të ulë biodisponibilitetin e ciklosporinës deri në 30%.
	Metoklopramidi mund të antagonizojë veprimet e agonistëve  të receptorëve të dopaminës si amantadinës, bromokriptinës, levodopës, pergolidit, pramipexolit dhe ropiniroliti.
	Metoklopramidi mund të alterojë nivelin e glukozës në gjak tek diabetikët, si pasojë e rritjes së shpejtësisë së zbrazjes së stomakut.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Mund të përdoret (Kategoria B).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi. Nuk ka informacion në lidhje me sigurinë.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale, injeksion intramuskular ose me injeksion intravenoz 
	Tek të rriturit
Përdoret me dozë 30 mg/ditë, të ndarë në 3 marrje. 
	Tek të rinjtë nga 15-19 vjeç me peshë nën  60 kg 
Përdoret me dozë ditore 15 mg, të ndarë në 3 marrje. 
	Tek fëmijët 
Tek fëmijët deri 1 vjeç (me peshë deri 10 kg) jepet 2 mg/ditë, të ndara në 2 marrje
Tek fëmijët 1-3 vjeç (nga 10-14 kg) përdoret 2-3 mg/ditë ndarë në 2-3 marrje 
Tek fëmijët 3-5 vjeç (15-19 kg) jepet 4-6 mg/ditë, ndarë në 2-3 marrje; 
Tek fëmijët 5-9 vjeç (20-29 kg) përdoret 7.5 mg/ditë, e ndarë në 3 marrje 
Tek fëmijët 9-14 vjeç (mbi 30 kg) jepet 15 mg/ditë, e ndarë në 3 marrje.
Doza ditore e metoklopramidit nuk duhet të jetë më e madhe se 0.5 mg/kg, sidomos tek fëmijët.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion injektabël   	10 mg/2ml			REGLAN
solucion oral 		5 mg/5ml				REGLAN
tabletë    			10 mg				ELITAN, REGLAN	



















































NISTATINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Nistatina është një antimykotik për përdorim lokal. Ajo bën pjesë në klasën e antimykotikëve polienikë dhe nga struktura është shumë e ngjashme me amfotericinën B. 
	Nistatina nuk përdoret për mjekimin e infeksioneve mykotike sistemike, sepse nuk përthithet kur jepet nga goja dhe, gjithashtu, tregon efekte të rëndësishme toksike. 
	Nistatina vepron duke dëmtuar membranat. Nistatina vepron vetëm kundër mykeve dhe, konkretisht, kundër atyre të llojit Candida.  
INDIKIMET
	Kandidiazë orofaringeale 
	Kandidiazë intestinale 
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Duhet përdorur me kujdes në pacientët me hiperndjeshmëri ndaj preparatit ose përbërsve të tij sidomos ndaj parabenit.
	Kujdes kur përdoret në pacientët me diabet mellit, pasi suspensioni i nistatinës përmban sasi të konsiderueshme sukroze.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Efektet anësore të saj janë të rralla. Dozat e mëdha, të dhëna nga goja, mund të shkaktojnë nauze e të vjella, diarrhe dhe dhimbje abdominale, që në përgjithësi janë të lehta dhe kalimtare.
	Rrallëherë mund të vërehet hiperglicemi.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	 Nuk janë vërejtur ndërveprime të rëndësishme klinike me këtë medikament.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Mund të përdoret (Kategoria B).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Mund të përdoret.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale
Tek të rriturit
	Profilaksia e kandidiazës 
Përdoret 1 milion IU një herë në ditë (nga goja).
	Trajtimi i kandidiazës orofaringeale dhe intestinale
Jepen 500.000 IU nga goja, mbas ushqimit, të ndara në 4 marrje, për 7-14 ditë (të paktën edhe 2 ditë pas shërimit). Doza mund të dyfishohet në infeksionet e rënda.
Tek fëmijët
Jepen 100.000-200.000 IU çdo 6 orë, për 7-14 ditë. Doza mund të dyfishohet në infeksionet e rënda.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
shurup        			100.000 IU/ml			NYSTATINA
solucion oral  			100.000 IU/ml			NISTATINA, NYSTATIN	
tabletë        			500.000 IU			NISTATINA, NYSTATIN		



LOPERAMIDI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Loperamidi merret nga goja për mbajtjen nën kontroll dhe përmirësimin e diarrhesë akute jospecifike dhe të diarrhesë kronike të shoqëruar me sëmundje inflamatore të zorrës. Për nga efikasiteti, ai është i krahasueshëm me difenoksilatin. 
	Loperamidi vepron direkt mbi muskujt rrethorë dhe gjatësorë të murit të zorrës, duke ulur peristaltikën, si dhe frenon sekretimin e ujit dhe elektrolitëve dhe rrit absorbimin e ujit nga zorrët. Të gjitha këto çojnë në reduktimin e volumit fekal dhe humbjes së likideve dhe elektrolitëve nga trupi. 
	Megjithëse është kimikisht i ngjashëm me opiatet, nuk paraqet efekte analgjezike. Nuk vërehet zhvillimi i tolerancës ndaj efektit antidiarrheik apo i dipendencës fizike nga përdorimi i loperamidit. 
INDIKIMET
	Diarrhe akute tek të rriturit dhe fëmijët mbi 4 vjeç
	Diarrhe kronike tek të rriturit
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Loperamidi kundërindikohet në rastet me diarrhe të shkaktuara nga koliti pseudomembranoz. Diarrhea e shkaktuar nga helmime ose nga infeksione me bakterie që prodhojnë enterotoksina, përbën një kundërindikim relativ të loperamidit.
	Kundërindikohet në të sëmurët me dizenteri akute.
	Nuk rekomandohet përdorimi i tij në fëmijët nën 2 vjeç.
	Duhet të tregohet kujdes në pacientët me kolit ulcerativ që marrin loperamid, pasi ky i fundit mund të shkaktojë megakolon toksik në këto subjekte.
	Pacientët me patologji hepatike që marrin loperamid, duhen kontrolluar vazhdimisht për toksicitet mbi SNQ.
EFEKTET ANESORE.
	Loperamidi në përgjithësi tolerohet mirë dhe efektet anësore zakonisht janë vetëkufizuese. Ndonjëherë është e vështirë të dallohen efektet anësore të barit nga problemet e lidhura me diarrhenë. Megjithatë efektet më të zakonshme anësore të terapisë me loperamid janë: dhimbja abdominale dhe epigastrike, distensioni abdominal, konstipacioni, përgjumja, tharja e gojës, ndjenjë lodhjeje, nauze e të vjella e më rrallë ilues paralitik.
	Efektet anësore alergjike janë të rralla, këtu përmendim: reaksione anafilaktoide, rash buloz, nekrolizë epidermale toksike.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Kolestiramina mund të frenojë efektin e loperamidit.
	Mund të ndodhin ndërveprime farmakodinamike midis loperamidit dhe barnave të tjerë me veprim nxitës së peristaltikës. Rekomandohet të evitohet përdorimi i loperamidit në pacientët që përdorin betanekol, cisapride, metoklopramid.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Mund të përdoret (Kategoria B).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Mund të përdoret.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale
Tek të rriturit
	Për trajtimin e diarrhesë akute fillohet me 4 mg, pasuar nga administrimi i 2 mg mbas çdo defekimi diarrheik. Doza e zakonshme ditore 4-8 mg/ditë. Doza maksimal 16 mg/ditë. Mjekimi mund të vazhdojë deri 5 ditë
	Diarrhea kronike tek të rriturit trajtohet fillimisht me 4-8 mg/ditë të ndara në disa marrje. Më pas doza rregullohet në vartësi të përgjigjes. Doza ditore ndahet në 2 marrje. Doza maksimale ditore 16 mg. 
Tek fëmijët 
	4-8 vjeç përdoret me dozë 3-4 mg/ditë, të ndara në 3-4 marrje, jo më shumë se 3 ditë. 
	9-12 vjeç jepen deri 8 mg/ditë, të ndara në 4 marrje, për maksimumi 5 ditë. 
Nuk rekomandohet përdorimi tek fëmijët nën 4 vjeç.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
kapsulë  2 mg					IMODIUM	
solucion oral  2 mg/ml				LOPERIUM												









HEPARINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Heparina (e pafraksionuar - me peshë  molekulare 5.000-30.000) është një antikoagulant parenteral që përdoret gjërësisht në praktikën klinike. Ajo përftohet nga kau ose derri dhe tregtohet në formën e kripës së natriumit, ose kalciumit. 
	Heparina ushtron veprim antikoagulant kryesisht nëpërmjet  shtimit të aktivitetit të antitrombinës III (ATIII). Kompleksi ATIII-heparinë ka aktivitet rreth 1.000 herë më të madh kundër faktorëve IIa (trombina), IXa dhe Xa se sa vetëm antitrombina III. 
	Efekti antikoagulant i heparinës matet nëpërmjet kohës  aPTT. 
INDIKIMET
	Trajtim dhe parandalim i  trombozës së venave të thella 
	Trajtim dhe parandalim tromboembolisë pulmonare 
	Trajtim dhe parandalim i trombozës arteriale 
	Anginë e paqëndrueshme 
	Infarkt akut i miokardit
	Profilaksi gjatë ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale me rrezik për komplikacione trombotike
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kundërindikohet administrimi i barnave me rrugë IM tek personat që marrin heparinë.
	Heparina kundërindikohet tek pacientët me hemorragji të pakontrolluar, apo me hemorragji gastrointestinale evidente.
	Heparina kundërindikohet tek personat me mbindjeshmëri ndaj proteinave të derrit ose kaut.
	Incidenca e komplikacioneve hemorragjike është më e lartë tek femrat dhe tek të moshuarit. 
	Heparina duhet përdorur me kujdes tek pacientët, të cilët gjatë përdorimeve të mëparshme të saj, kanë shfaqur trombocitopeni.
	Përpara administrimit të heparinës duhen përjashtuar patologjitë e koagulimit.
	Heparina duhet përdorur me kujdes tek pacientët me sëmundje që shtojnë rrezikun për hemorragji (endokardit infektiv, aneurizëm disekante e aortës,  ulçer peptike, divertikulit, sëmundje inflamatore të zorrëve, hemofili, trombocitopeni, menstruacione, rrezik aborti, sëmundje hepatike, hipertension, dëmtime të syrit, trurit ose medulës spinale, anestezi spinale).
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Efekti anësor më serioz i heparinës është hemorragjia, e cila mund të paraqitet me forma nga më të lehtat (gjakderdhje nga gingivat, ose hematuri) deri tek më të rëndat (hemorragji). Hemorragjitë mund të paraqiten në formën e epistaksis, hematomave, purpurave, menstruacioneve të shumta, gjakderdhjeve të zgjatura nga plagët ose vendet e prera, hemorragjive gastrointestinale, intraokulare, dhe forma të tjera të hemorragjive të brendshme. Në rastet serioze heparina ndërpritet dhe administrohet protaminë.
	Trombocitopenia është një tjetër komplikacion i heparinës, që vërehet në 15% të pacientëve që përdorin heparinë me origjinë nga kau, dhe 6% të atyre që përdorin heparinë më origjinë nga derri. Ajo mund të jetë e hershme (me mekanizëm joimunitar) ose e vonuar (me mekanizëm imunitar).
Trombocitopenia e hershme është e formës së lehtë dhe shfaqet ditën e dytë deri të katërt. Trombocitopenia e vonshme është serioze pasi shoqërohet me rritje të agregimit trombocitar dhe shtim të komplikacioneve trombotike.
	Reaksionet alergjike sistemike mund të shfaqen me ethe, urtikaria, bronkospazmë, rhinit, konjuktivit, takipne, takikardi sinusale, edemë angioneurotike, shok anafilaktik.
	Personat që marrin heparinë mbi 1 muaj, mund të shfaqin osteoporozë. Rreziku për fraktura është i vogël (më pak se 2%), ndonëse rreth 30% e grave shfaqin osteoporozë subklinike.
	Dëmtimet e lëkurës ndodhin zakonisht pranë vendit të injektimit dhe paraqiten me lezione urtikariale, papula eritematoze dhe nekrozë të lëkurës.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Kombinimi i heparinës me ACE inhibitorë mund të shkaktojë hiperkalemi të theksuar.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i heparinës me antiagregantët (aspirinë), trombolitikët (streptokinazë), apo antikoagulantët oralë (warfarinë), megjithëse shoqërohet me shtim të rrezikut për hemorragji, përdoret gjërësisht, pasi shtohen avantazhet terapeutike.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm me antiinflamatorët josteroidë rrit rrezikun për hemorragji.
	Kombinimi i heparinës me barna që shkaktojnë hypoprotrombinemi (cefalosporinat, acidi valproik, antitiroidienët e sintezës), rrit rrezikun për hemorragji.
	Barnat që shkaktojnë trombocitopeni (p.sh klorokina), duhen përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët që marrin heparinë dhe anasjelltas.
	Nitroglicerina intravenoze mund të antagonizojë efektin antikoagulant të heparinës.
	Probenecidi mund të shtojë dhe zgjasë efektin antikoagulant të heparinës.  
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi (klasa C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Mund të përdoret.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Për trajtimin e trombozave të thella venoze, embolisë pulmonare, tromboembolizmit arterial dhe anginës së paqëndrueshme, heparina administrohet me injeksion IV. 
Fillohet me një dozë ngopëse prej 5.000 UI (10.000 UI në rastet e rënda).
Vazhdohet me infuzion IV, 1.000-2.000 UI/orë, ose me injeksion SC, 15.000 UI çdo 12 orë. 
Të kryhen, mundësisht çdo ditë, analizat laboratorike të vlefshme për monitorizimin e terapisë dhe më pas të bëhet rregullimi i dozës.
Tek fëmijët përdoren doza ngopëse më të vogla. Terapia vazhdohet me 15-25 UI/kg në orë, admnistruar me infuzion IV, ose me 250 UI/kg çdo 12 orë, me injeksion SC.
	Për  profilaksi në ndërhyrjet kirurgjikale
Heparina administrohet 2 orë para interventit, me rrugë SC, 5.000 UI, dhe vazhdohet me 5.000 UI çdo 8-12 orë, për 7 ditë.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
Heparin Calcium
solucion injektabël    	5000 IU/0.2ml	CALCIPARINE, HEPARINA ROVI
solucion injektabël  	7500 IU/0.3ml	CALCIPARINE, HEPARINA ROVI
solucion injektabël     	17500 IU/0.7ml	HEPARINA ROVI		
solucion injektabël     	12500 IU/0.5ml	CALCIPARINE
solucion injektabël   	25000 IU/1ml	CALCIPARINE, HEPARINA ROVI
Heparin Sodium
solucion injektabël       	1000 IU/1ml 	HEPARINA ROVI
solucion injektabël       	5000 IU/1ml	HEPARIN, HEPARINA ROVI, HEPARIN RICHTER	










































MANITOLI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Manitoli është një diuretik osmotik për përdorim parenteral. 
	Pas administrimit intravenoz të manitolit, vërehet rritje e osmolaritetit të plazmës dhe shtim i gradientit osmotik ndërmjet plazmës dhe indeve. Si rezultat, kemi një shtim të fluksit të ujit nga indet drejt intersticiumit dhe plazmës. Meqenëse manitoli nuk përthithet nga veshka, presioni osmotik i urinës rritet, gjë që shkakton frenimin e përthithjes së ujit dhe shtim të diurezës. 
INDIKIMET
	Parandalim i nekrozës tubulare akute dhe trajtim i oligurisë në terren të IRA 
	Edemë cerebrale, rritje e presionit intrakranial
	Rritje e presionit intraokular (glaukomë)
	Trajtim simptomatik i intoksikimeve (rritje e diurezës)
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kundërindikohet në të sëmurët me kongjestion të rëndë pulmonar, edemë pulmonare dhe insuficiencë kardiake kongjestive të rëndë.
	Kundërindikohet në rastet me hemorragji intrakraniale aktive.
	Kundërindikohet në pacientët me anuri nga dëmtimi i rëndë i fuksionit renal, që nuk i përgjigjet dozës test të barit. Ai kundërindikohet edhe në rastet me dehidrim të theksuar. 
	Nuk duhet administruar pa vlerësuar paraprakisht funksionin renal të pacientit dhe fluksin urinar nëpërmjet një doze test.
	Gjatë terapisë me manitol duhet monitorizuar ekuilibri elektrolitik i pacientit. 
EFEKTET ANESORE.
	Akumulimi i manitolit mund të çojë në mbingarkesë cirkulatore, gjë që mund të çojë në edemë pulmonare dhe insuficiencë kardiake kongjestive.
	Efektet anësore mbi SNQ përmbledhin: dhimbje  koke, turbullim të shikimit, konvulsione.
	Ndër efektet gastrointestinale përfshihen: nauzea, të vjellat dhe diarrea.
	Prishja e ekuilibrit elektrolitik është tjetër efekt anësor i manitolit. Shenjat dhe simptomat më kryesore të prishjes së ekuilibrit elektrolitik (hiponatremi, hipokalemi, etj,) përfshijnë: krampet muskulare, parestezi, konfuzion, epilepsi, kontraksione ventrikulare premature, dhimbje koke.
	Efektet anësore kardiovaskulare përfaqësohen nga: hipotensioni, hipertensioni, takikardia sinusale dhe angina.
	Ekstravazimi i manitolit mund të çojë në edemë lokale dhe nekrozë kutane.
	Të tjera efekte anësore janë: hipovolemia, acidoza metabolike, tharja e gojës, ethe, polidipsia, poliuria, insuficiencë renale, rhinit, flebit, retension urinar dhe urtikarie.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Manitoli rrit eliminimin urinar të litiumit, salicilateve, barbiturateve, imipraminës dhe bromideve.
	Manitoli mund të shkaktojë hipokalemi, ndaj, kur kombinohet së bashku me digoksinën, ai mund të rritë toksicitetin e kësaj të fundit.
	Manitoli mund të fuqizojë efektin e diuretikëve të tjerë, kur përdoret njëkohësisht me ta. Ai mund të fuqizojë edhe efektin e frenuesve të anhidrazës karbonike mbi presionin intraokular, kur jepet së bashku me to. 
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi. Nuk ka informacion në lidhje me sigurinë.
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi. Nuk ka informacion në lidhje me sigurinë.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Parandalim i nekrozës tubulare akute dhe trajtim i oligurisë në terren të IRA 
Fillimisht provohet një dozë test prej 200 mg/kg, e administruar me infuzion të ngadaltë IV. Në rast përgjigje përdoret me dozë 50-200 gram, në formën e solucionit 5-25%,  administruar me infuzion IV, duke patur si objektiv mbajtjen e një fluksi urinar prej 30-50 mL/orë.Tek fëmijët përdoret  0.25-2 gram/kg (solucion 15-25%) përgjatë 2-6 orëve. 
	Edemë cerebrale, rritje e presionit intrakranial, rritje e presionit intraokular
Përdoret me dozë 0.25-2 gram/kg, në formë solucioni 15-25%, e administruar me infuzion të shpejtë (30-60 minuta) intravenoz.
	Trajtim simptomatik i intoksikimeve (rritje e diurezës)
Jepen me infuzion intravenoz 50-200 gram (fëmijët 2 gram/kg) me objektiv mbajtjen e një fluksi urinar prej 100-500 mL/orë.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion për infuzion   10%		OSMOFUNDINE	
solucion për infuzion   20%		MANNITOL








ADRENALINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Adrenalina është një katekolaminë endogjene, agonist i fuqishëm i receptorëve alfa dhe beta adrenergjikë. 
	Stimulimi i alfa1 receptorëve të enëve të gjakut shkakton vazokonstriksion arteriolar (lëkurë, mukoza dhe organet e brendëshme), ndërsa stimulimi i beta1 receptorëve është përgjegjës për efektet kardiake të adrenalinës.
	Adrenalina shton frekuencën kardiake, rrit fuqinë kontraktuese të miokardit, rrit presionin arterial, shton eksitabilitetin dhe automatizmin e miokardit. 
	Adrenalina është nxitës i fuqishëm i receptorëve beta2 adrenergjikë, veprim ky që shpjegon veprimet bronkodilatatore, vazodilatatore mbi arteriolat e muskujve të skeletit dhe efektin hiperglicemiant.
INDIKIMET
	Reaksione alergjike (urtikaria, angioedema, anafilaksia)
	Bronkospazmë, astmë bronkiale, status astmatik
	Ringjallje zemër-mushkëri
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Adrenalina është e kundërindikuar në të gjitha format e shokut, me përjashtim të atij anafilaktik.
	Duhet të evitohet përdorimi i adrenalinës tek të sëmurët me sëmundje organike të zemrës, sëmundje të koronareve, kardiomiopati (forma e dilatuar), aritmi kardiake.
	Adrenalinë është e kundërindikuar tek pacientët me glaukomë me kënd të ngushtë (por indikohet tek glaukoma me kënd të hapur).
	Adrenalina kundërindikohet të administrohet në ekstremitete (gishtat e duarve, gishtat e këmbëve, hundë, organe gjenitale).
	Ajo është e kundërindikuar në fazën aktive të lindjes pasi e pengon atë.
	Adrenalina është e kundërindikuar të jepet gjatë anestezisë së përgjithshme me ciklopropan, kloroform, trikloretilen.
	Adrenalina është relativisht e kundërindikuar tek të sëmurët me arteriosklerozë cerebrale apo sëmundje organike të trurit.
	Adrenalina është relativisht e kundërindikuar tek të sëmurët me hipertension arterial, hipertiroidizëm dhe diabet melit.
	Kundërindikohet përdorimi i adrenalinës për trajtimin e hypotensionit të shkaktuar nga fenotiazinat.
	Gabimet gjatë administrimit të adrenalinës mund të jenë fatale, prandaj më parë duhet të sigurohemi lidhur me indikacionin, dozën, përqendrimin e solucionit dhe rrugën e administrimit.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Administrimi sistemik i adrenalinës mund të shkaktojë stimulim të SNQ të shprehur me frikë, ankth, nervozitet, pagjumësi, agjitim psikomotor, dizorientim. Këto janë më të shprehura tek të sëmurët me çrregullime paraprake psikiatrike.
	Adrenalina mund të shkaktojë nauze, të vjella, zbehje, djerësitje, distres respirator, apne.
	Në zemër adrenalina mund të shkaktojë kontraksione premature (ekstrasistola) ventrikulare, takikardi sinusale, palpitacione, hipertension, aritmi të rënda ventrikulare, ndryshime në EKG, anginë, dispne.
	Ekstravazati i adrenalinës mund të shkaktojë nekrozë indore. Në këto raste duhen injektuar lokalisht 5-10 mg fentolaminë, të tretura në 10-15 mL solucion fiziologjik.
 NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Adrenalina dhe adrenomimetikët e tjerë, në përgjithësi, kanë efekte aditive. Ajo duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët që ndërkohë kanë përdorur dobutaminë, dopaminë, isoproterenol, metaproterenol, noradrenalinë, fenilefrinë, fenilpropanolaminë, pseudoefedrinë, ritodrinë, salbutamol, salmeterol, terbutalinë.
	Adrenalina kundërshton efektet kardiovaskulare të beta-adrenobllokuesve. Administrimi, qoftë edhe i sasive të vogla, të adrenalinës tek pacientët që marrin beta-adrenobllokues jo selektivë (propranolol) mund të shkaktojë rritje të theksuar të presionit arterial.
	Efektet presore alfa-adrenergjike të adrenalinës mund të kundërshtohen nga doksazosina, prazosina, terazosina, fenoksibenzamina, fentolamina, alkaloidët e ergotit (dihidroergotamina).
	Anestetikët e përgjithshëm (halotan, ciklopropan), glukozidët kardiakë dhe hormonet e tiroides rrisin ndjeshmërinë e miokardit ndaj veprimit të adrenalinës.
	Kokaina, antidepresivët triciklikë, frenuesit e MAO (duke frenuar rikapjen) dhe bretiliumi, guanetidina, rezerpina (duke rritur ndjeshmërinë e receptorëve) rrisin ndjeshmërinë e indeve ndaj adrenalinës.
	Dhënia e njëkohshme e adrenalinës me barna oksitocikë mund të shkaktojë hipertension të theksuar dhe të zgjatur.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi (Kategoria C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi. Nuk ka informacion lidhur me sigurinë.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Adrenalina mund të administrohet me rrugë subkutane (SC), intramuskulare (IM) ose intravenoze (IV). Injektimet IM preferohen të kryhen në m.deltoid ose në m.vastus lateralis (pjesa e përparme e kofshës), por jo në m.gluteus. Injektimi IV bëhet përgjatë 5-10 minuta tek të rriturit dhe 1-3 minuta tek fëmijët. 
	Për trajtimin e bronkospazmës, manifestimeve respiratore të anafilaksisë ose acarimeve të astmës 
Tek të rriturit adrenalina perdoret me doza 0.3-0.5 mg SC ose IM, që mund të përsëriten nëse është e nevojshme, çdo 10-20 minuta apo më tepër, në vartësi të përgjigjes. Në rastet e rënda me shok anafilaktik duhet përdorur rruga IV me doza 0.1-0.25 mg (solucion i holluar 1:10 000) që administrohen përgjatë 5-10 minutave. Kjo dozë mund të përsëritet çdo 5-15 minuta. Mjekimi vazhdohet me infuzion IV 1-4 mikrogram/minutë. 
Tek fëmijët përdoret 0.01 mg/kg, dozë kjo që mund të përsëritet në rast nevoje me intervale 20 minuta-4 orë. Mjekimi mund të bëhet edhe me doza 0.1 mg të administruara IV me ngadalë, përgjatë 5-10 minutave (si solucion i holluar 1:100 000), i pasuar nga infuzion IV prej 0.1-1.5 mikrogram/kg/minutë. 
	Trajtimi akut i rasteve të rënda me urtikarie ose angioedemë me shenja sistemike
Tek të rriturit përdoren doza parenterale 0.3-0.5 mg SC ose IM, që në rast nevoje përsëritet çdo 1-2 orë.
Tek fëmijët përdoren doza parenterale 0.01 mg/kg SC ose IM.
	Për ringjalljen zemër-mushkëri
Tek të rriturit përdoret 1 mg IV, që mund të rritet në rast nevoje.
Tek fëmijët përdoret fillimisht me 0.01 mg/kg dhe mandej vazhdohet me 0.1 mg/kg IV që mund të përsëriten në rast nevoje, çdo 3-5 minuta. 
Administrimi intrakardiak rezervohet për urgjencat ekstreme. 
Tek të rriturit doza për administrim intrakardiak është 0.1-1 mg.
Tek fëmijët 0.005-0.01 mg/kg.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion injektabël  0.1%-1ml 	ADRENALIN

































NITROGLICERINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Nitroglicerina është vazodilatator i grupit të nitrateve, që gjen përdorim të veçantë në trajtimin e angina pektoris.
	Nitroglicerina sublingual vazhdon të jetë bar i zgjedhur për trajtimin akut të anginës (krizës anginoze), pasi veprimi fillon shpejt, efikasiteti është i provuar dhe kushton  pak. 
	Nitratet nëpërmjet vazodilatacionit rritin kapacitancën venoze dhe ulin rezistencën arteriolare dhe, për pasojë, pakësojnë kërkesën e miokardit për oksigjen. Tek të sëmurët me anginë, nitroglicerina nuk e rrit fluksin koronar të gjakut, por bën një rishpërndarje të tij, në favor të zonave ishemike.
INDIKIMET
	Angina pektoris, trajtim i krizës
	Angina pektoris, profilaksi  
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Nitroglicerina kundërindikohet tek pacientët me hipertension kranial (p.sh nga trauma e kokës) apo me hemorragji intrakraniale.
	Nitroglicerina kundërindikohet tek pacientët me hypovolemi (rrezik për hypotension) dhe me anemi të formës së rëndë (për shkak të methemoglobinemisë).
	Administrimi IV është i kundërindikuar tek pacientët me perikardit konstriktiv ose me likid në perikard.
	Gjatë mjekimit me nitroglicerinë përdorimi i sildenafilit (Viagra) është i kundërindikuar.
	Hipertiroidizmi përbën kundërindikacion relativ.
	Nitroglicerina duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët me glaukomë.
	Nitroglicerina duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët me infarkt miokardi të freskët, pasi hypotensioni dhe takikardia reflektore mund të përkeqësojnë isheminë.
	Efikasiteti dhe siguria e nitroglicerinës tek fëmijët nuk është përcaktuar përfundimisht.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Gjatë trajtimit me nitroglicerinë, shpesh, vërehet dhimbje pulsuese persistente e kokës. Ndonëse dhimbja e kokës kalon vetë, kur është e nevojshme për ta qetësuar, mund të përdoret aspirinë.
	Përdorimi i dozave të mëdha, ose marrja në pozicionin në këmbë mund të shkatojë hypotension dhe takikardi sinusale reflektore. Në këto raste i sëmuri duhet vënë në pozicion Trendelenburg.
	Më rrallë mund të vërehen nauze, të vjella, tharje goje, therje (djegje) nën gjuhë.
	Methemoglobinemia është një efekt anësor i rrallë, që vërehet sidomos gjatë mbidozimit, dhe mund të shfaqet me cianozë, nauze, të vjella, shok dhe koma.
	Përdorimi i dozave të mëdha, ose në intervale të shkurtëra mund të shkaktojë tolerancë ndaj veprimit të nitroglicerinës.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Nitroglicerina mund të shtojë klirensin hepatik të alteplazës dhe të pakësojë efektin trombolitik të saj.
	Nitroglicerina, kur përdoret njëkohësisht me antihipertensivët, vazodilatatorët, antidepresantët, fenotiazinat, benzodiazepinat, agonistët e opiateve, mund të shtojë efektin hypotensiv të tyre.
	Teorikisht përdorimi i alkoolit gjatë mjekimit me nitroglicerinë mund të shtojë veprimin vazodilatator.
	Alkaloidet e ergotit mund të kundërshtojnë efektin vazodilatator të nitroglicerinës.
	Simpatomimetikët mund të antagonizojnë efektin antianginoz të nitroglicerinës.
	Acetilkolina, noradrenalina dhe histamina janë antagonistë funksionalë të nitroglicerinës.
	Gjatë mjekimit me nitroglicerinë përdorimi i sildenafilit (Viagra) është i kundërindikuar.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi (Kategoria  C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Mund të përdoret.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Për profilaksinë dhe trajtimin e atakut të anginës, nitroglicerina jepet me rrugë sublinguale me dozë 0.3-1 mg, që mund të përsëritet sipas nevojës. 
	Në rastet e rënda, ajo mund të administrohet edhe me infuzion IV,  me dozë   10-200 mikrogram/ditë.       
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë   	2,6 mg		NITRODYL
tabletë   	6,5 mg		NITRODYL
sistem 	25, 50, 75 mg	NITRODERM TTS 








FUROSEMIDI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Furosemidi është një diuretik i fuqishëm. Ai vepron kryesisht në pjesën e trashë ngjitëse të ansës së Henleit, duke frenuar kotransportin e natriumit, kaliumit dhe klorit dhe, për pasojë, shkakton ekskretimin e sasive të mëdha të natriumit, klorit dhe ujit. 
	Gjatë përdorimit të tij vërehet rritje e ekskretimit të kaliumit, kalciumit dhe magnezit dhe rritje e pH të urinës, që është rrjedhojë e shtimit të bikarbonateve.  
	Furosemidi ruan efikasitetin e tij edhe kur fluksi glomerular pëson rënie të theksuar.
INDIKIMET
	Edemë, e shkaktuar  nga
		- insuficienca kardiake kongjestive 
		- patologji renale (insuficienca renale, sindroma nefrotike)
		- patologji hepatike (asciti)
	Hipertension arterial
	Oliguri në terrenin e insuficiencës renale
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Furosemidi kundërindikohet në rastet e çrregullimeve të theksuara të elektrolitëve në gjak si : hyponatremi, hypokalemi, hypokalcemi, hypokloremi dhe hypomagnezemi.
	Furosemidi kundërindikohet në komën hepatike, ndërsa duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes tek të sëmurët cirrotikë.
	Ai duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët diabetikë dhe niveli i glukozës duhet minitorizuar.
	Hypokalemia që shkaton furosemidi, mund të rëndojë aritmitë ventrikulare dhe insuficiencën kardiake dhe mund të shtojë pasojat negative të diarrhesë, hiperaldosteronizmit, apo nefropatisë hypokalemike.
	Përdorimi i furosemidit tek të sëmurët me infarkt akut të miokardit duhet të jetë i kujdeshëm, pasi diureza e theksuar mund të precipitojë shokun.
	Furosemidi ruan efikasitetin e tij në shumë forma të dëmtimit renal, por duhet patur kujdes pasi hypovolemia e shkaktuar nga diureza e theksuar mund të precipitojë azoteminë. Në anuri ai nuk duhet përdorur.
	Furosemidi mund të përkeqësojë podagrën dhe lupusin eritematoz sistemik.
	Furosemidi duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët me dëmtime paraprake të dëgjimit apo me anamnezë për pankreatit.
	Të moshuarit janë shumë të ndjeshëm ndaj efekteve diuretike dhe hypotensive të furosemidit.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Furosemidi mund të shkaktojë humbje të theksuar të lëngjeve (dehidrim) dhe elektrolitëve (hyponatremi, hypokalemi, hypokalcemi, hypokloremi, hypomagnezemi), që klinikisht shprehen me këputje, lodhje, konfuzion mendor, marrje medsh, krampe muskulare, dhimbje koke, parestezi, takikardi, aritmi, etje të shtuar, anoreksi, nauze, të vjella. Këto janë më shpeshta tek të sëmurët kronikë kardiakë, cirrotikë, nefrotikë dhe tek të moshuarit.
	Furosemidi mund të shkaktojë hiperuricemi, sidomos në kushtet e dehidrimit.
	Furosemidi dëmton tolerancën e glukozës dhe mund të shkaktojë hiperglicemi dhe glukozuri.
	Ai mund të shkaktojë çrregullime të profilit lipidik (hiperkolesterolemi, hipertrigliceridemi, rritje të LDL).
	Administrimi i shpejtë, intravenoz, i dozave të mëdha të furosemidit mund të shkaktojë ototoksicitet, i cili manifestohet me zhurmë në vesh dhe dëmtim të rikthyeshëm të dëgjimit.
	Efektet anësore më të zakonshme në SNQ përmbledhin : marrje mendsh, vertigo, dhimbje koke, errësim të pamjes, ksantopsi, parestezi.
	Efektet anësore hematologjike përfshijnë : aneminë, aneminë hemolitike, aneminë aplastike, pancitopeninë, leukopeninë, neutropeninë, trombocitopeninë dhe agranulocitozën.
	Gjatë mjekimit mund të vërehet dermatit dhe fotosensibilitet.
	Janë raportuar raste me pankreatit nga furosemidi. Kjo situatë e rëndë duhet dyshuar kur pacienti ankon për dhimbje të fortë abdominale, të shoqëruara me nauze ose të vjella.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Hypokalemia dhe hypomagnezemia e shkaktuar nga furosemidi predispozon për aritmi nga digitali.
	Kombinimi me diuretikët tiazidikë mund të shkaktojë humbje të theksuara të ujit dhe elektrolitëve.
	Amiloridi, triamtereni dhe spirolaktoni kundërshtojnë hypokaleminë e shkaktuar nga furosemidi, ndërsa hypomagnezemia kundërshtohet vetëm nga amiloridi dhe triamtereni.
	Kombinimi me antihipertensivë të tjerë ( përfshi dhe nitroglicerinën) shton efektin hypotensiv.
	Kombinimi i furosemidit me glukokortikoidët, amfotericinën B, cisplatinën, diuretikët tiazidikë, shakton humbje të rëndësishme të kaliumit dhe magnezit nga organizmi.
	Kolestiramina dhe kolestipoli pakësojnë efektin diuretik të furosemidit.
	Indometacina dhe antiinflamatorët e tjerë josteroidë pakësojnë efektin diuretik dhe antihipertensiv të furosemidit.
	Duhet evituar përdorimi njëkohshëm i furosemidit me barna ototoksikë si : kapreomicinë, karboplatinë, cisplatinë, klorokinë, hidroksiklorokinë, deferoksaminë, eritromicinë, vankomicinë, salicilate.
	Duhet evituar përdorimi njëkohshëm i furosemidit me barna nefrotoksikë si : aciklovir, amfotericinë B, aminoglikozidë, cisplatinë, ciklosporinë, disa cefalosporina, vankomicinë.
	Fenitoina pakëson përthithjen orale të furosemidit.
	Furosemidi rrit përqendrimin plazmatik të metforminës, ndërsa metformina pakëson përqendrimin plazmatik të furosemidit.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi (kategoria C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi. 
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale
	Për trajtimin e edemave 
Tek të rriturit mjekimi fillohet me 20-80 mg si dozë e vetme. Në rast nevoje doza mund të rritet me 20-40 mg dhe jepet çdo 6-8 orë, derisa të merret përgjigjia e dëshiruar. Pasi përcaktohet doza individuale, ajo jepet si dozë e vetme ditore, apo  e ndarë në 2-3 marrje. Doza maksimale e rekomanduar 600 mg/ditë, por në insuficiencë renale kronike janë përdorur deri 4 gram/ditë.
Tek fëmijët mjekimi fillohet me 0.5-1.5 mg/kg, doze  e cila mund të jepet e dyfishuar, çdo 6-8 orë deri në arritjen e efektit.  Doza mund të rritet deri në një maksimum prej 6 mg/kg/ditë.
	Për trajtimin e hipertensionit 
Përdoret me dozë 80 mg/ditë, e ndarë në 2 marrje. Më pas doza rregullohet në varësi të përgjigjes. Kur mungon përgjigja e dëshiruar, shtohen antihipertensivë të tjerë.
Me injeksion intramuskular ose injeksion të ngadaltë intravenoz 
	Tek të rriturit për mjekimin e edemave (efekt diuretic) fillohet me dozë 20-40 mg,. Kjo doze e shtuar me 20 mg mund të përsëritetpas dy orësh deri në marrjen e efektit. Trajtimi i krizës hipertensive kërkon 40-80 mg IV, ndërsa kur kjo shoqërohet me edemë pulmonare ose insuficiencë renale acute mund të nevojiten doza 100-200 mg. Në rastet me insuficiencë renale acute janë përdorur deri 6 gram në ditë.
	Tek fëmijët mjekimi fillohet me 1mg/kg, doze  e cila mund të jepet e dyfishuar, çdo 2 orë deri në arritjen e efektit.  Doza, mund të rritet deri në një maksimum prej 6 mg/kg/ditë.
Me infuzion intravenoz
	Në oliguri fillohet me 250 mg përgjatë 1 ore dhe, nëse diureza e përftuar brënda 1 ore nga administrimi nuk është e kënaqshme, vazhdohet me 500 mg përgjatë 2 orëve dhe, nëse përsëri diureza nuk është e kënaqshme, jepet edhe 1 gram përgjatë 4 orëve. Dozat efektive mund të përsëriten çdo 24 orë.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë    25 mg			FUROSEMIDE
tabletë    40 mg			FUROSEMID, FUROSEMIDE, LASIX 
solucion injektabël 1%-2ml		FUROSEMID


































BETAMETAZONI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Betametazoni është një glukokortikoid steroid me veti të fuqishme antiinflamatore dhe imunosupresore. 
	Kripërat e tij, betametazon natrium fosfat dhe betametazon acetat, përdoren për trajtimin e patologjive sistemike, ndërsa betametazon benzoati, betametazon dipropionati dhe betametazon valerati përdoren lokalisht për trajtimin e dermatozave, që i përgjigjen terapisë me glukokortikoidë. 
INDIKIMET
	Patologji inflamatore dhe/ose alergjike sistemike
	Hiperplazi kongenitale e gjendrës mbiveshkore
	Edemë cerebrale.
	Patologji inflamatore të rënda të lëkurës  (p.sh. ekzema, psoriaza), që nuk i janë përgjigjur terapisë me kortikosteroidë më pak të fuqishëm.
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kundërindikohet në të sëmurët me infeksione fungale sistemike.
	Betametazoni mund të maskojë shenjat e infeksionit ndaj nuk duhet përdorur në rastet me infeksion viral ose bakterial të pakontrolluara nga terapia antiinfektive. Ai nuk duhet përdorur në rastet me tuberkuloz ose me infeksion nga herpes.
	Të evitohet përdorimi i zgjatur i betametazonit dhe i kortikosteroideve në fëmijët pasi mund të vonojë rritjen kockore.
	Përdorimi i kortikosteroideve në pacientët me Kushing duhet evituar.
	Betametazoni duhet përdorur me kujdes në pacientët me infarkt të freskët miokardi, me insuficience kardiake kongestive, hipertension dhe në ata me koagulopati ose sëmundje tromboembolike.
	Kujdes gjatë përdorimit në të sëmurët me glaukomë.
	Ai duhet përdorur me kujdes në të sëmurët me patologji gastrointestinale, divertikulit, anastomozë intestinale, cirrhozë.
	Kujdes i veçantë duhet treguar gatë përdorimit të tij në të sëmurë me psikoza, paqëndrueshmëri emocionale, patologji renale, osteoporozë, diabet melit, konvulsione, myasteni gravis, pasi betametazoni mund të rëndojë gjendjen e këtyre sëmundjeve.
	Ndërprerja e mjekimit të zgjatur me betametazon duhet bërë gradualisht.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Administrimi i zgjatur i dozave fiziologjike (terapi zëvendësuese) të glukokortikoideve zakonisht nuk shkakton efekte anësore. Efektet anësore vërehen gjatë përdorimit të zgjatur të dozave farmakologjike të kortikosteroideve dhe intensiteti i tyre rritet me kohëzgjatjen e mjekimit dhe shpeshtësinë e administrimit. 
	Betametazoni shkakton një sërë efektesh anësore muskuloskeletike si miopati, vonim të shërimit të plagëve, osteoporozë, fraktura kockore, nerozë avasuare të femorit ose kokave të humerusit. Këto efekte vërehen më shpesh në të moshuarit. Injektimet intraartikulare mund të shkaktojnë artropati të ngjashme me atë të Charcot. Gjithashtu në disa raste mund të ndodhë atropi në vendin e injektimit.
	Betametazoni mund të shkaktojnë hipertension okular, neurit optik, dëmtime të shikimit dhe në raste të rralla katarakt subkapsular posterior.  
	Përdorimi i zgjatur i betametazonit mund të shkaktojë edemë dhe hipertension.
	Ndër efektet anësore endokrine përmendim: hiperkortiçizmin (sindrom Kushing), çrregullimet menstruale, hipergliceminë.
	Në traktin gastrointestinal mund të shkaktojë, nauze e të vjella, anoreksi, diarrhe, konstipacion, dhimbje abdominale, ulceracione ezofageale, gastrit dhe pankreatit.
	Në SNQ mund të shkaktojë pagjumësi, marrje mendsh, dhimbje koke, neuropati periferike ishemike, konvulsione, çrregullime mentale me paqëndrueshmëri të humorit, depresion, ankth, eufori, ndryshime të personalitetit dhe psikozë.
	Betametazoni mund të shkaktojë një sërë efektesh anësore dermatologjike si atrofi kutane, akne vulgaris, eritemë faciale, strie, petekie, hirsutizëm, ekimoza, reaksione mbindjeshmërie si dermatit alergjik, urtikarie, angioedemë. Mund të vërehen edhe hypo ose  hiper pigmentime kutane.
	Dozat farmakologjike të përdorura për një kohë të gjatë mund të shkaktojnë frenim të boshtit hipotala-hipofizë-mbiveshkore.
	Të tjera efekte anësore të betametazonit janë: hiperkolesterolemia, ateroskleroza, tromboembolizmi, tromboflebiti, trombocitopenia, palpitacionet, takikardia sinusale, inkontinenca urinare.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
Ndërveprimet e mëposhtme i referohen betametazonit të përdorur me rrugë sistemike. Nuk njihen ndërveprime të betametazonit të përdorur me rrugë lokale dhe barnave të tjera.
	Barnat që nxitin enzimat mikrozomale hepatike si barbituratet, fenitoina, rifabutina dhe rifampina mund të rrisin metabolizmin e glukokortikoideve.
	Estrogjenet mund të rritin përqëndrimin e transkortinës, duke reduktuar kështu fraksionin e lirë të betametazonit në plazëm. Estrogjenet ulin edhe klirensin e betametazonit.
	Kombinimi i antiinflamatorëve josteroide me betametazonin rrit rrezikun e ulcerimeve gastrointestinale.
	Kombinimi i betametazonit me diuretikët tiazidikë, furosemidin, acidin etakrinik dhe amfotericinën B rrit rrezikun e hipokalemisë.
	Efikasiteti i antikolinesterazikëve në trajtimin e miastenisë gravis mund të reduktohet nga betametazoni.
	Efikasiteti i antidiabetikëve orale mund të reduktohet nga betametazoni.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i digoksinës me betametazonin rrit rrezikun për aritmi nga hipokalemia e shkaktuar nga glukokortikoidi. 
	Hipokalemia e  shkaktuar nga glukokortikoidi mund të potencojë efektin e miorelaksantëve jodepolarizues.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i betametazonit me izoproterenolin tek astmatikët, mund të rrisë toksicitetin kardiak të këtij të fundit.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi  (Kategoria C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi. Nuk ka informacion në lidhje me sigurinë.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Gjatë përdorimit sistemik 
Tek të rriturit, kur përdoret nga goja, doza ditore luhatet nga 0.5-5 mg/ditë. Kur përdoret me injeksion IM ose me injeksion apo infuzion të ngadaltë IV, përdoren doza 4-20 mg të cilat mund të përsëriten deri në 4 herë brenda 24 orëve.
Tek fëmijët administrohet me injeksion IV të ngadaltë dhe përdoret: me dozë 1 mg për fëmijët deri 1 vjeç; 2 mg për fëmijët 1-5 vjeç; 4 mg për fëmijët me moshë 6-12 vjeç
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
Betamethasone Dipropionat
solucion injektabël  7 mg/ml		FLOSTERON













































DEKSAMETAZONI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Deksametazoni dhe kripërat e tij, deksametazon sodium fosfat dhe deksametazon acetat, janë glukokortikoidë sintetikë me veti të fuqishme antiinflamatore dhe imunosupresore. 
	Deksametazoni është ndër glukokortikoidët me veprim më të zgjatur dhe pothuajse nuk ka veprim mineralkortikoid. 
	Ai është glukokortiokoid i zgjedhur në trajtimin e edemës cerebrale, sepse depërton në SNQ më mirë se të tjerët. 
	Deksametazoni është rreth 20-30 herë më i fuqishëm se hidrokortizoni dhe 5-7 herë më i fuqishëm se prednizoni.
INDIKIMET
	Insuficiencë të gjendrës mbiveshkore 
	Diagnozë e sëmundjes Cushing
	Hiperplazi kongenitale e gjendres mbiveshkore.
	Patologji autoimune
	Patologji inflamatore dhe/ose alergjike 
	Sëmundje reumatizmale
	Patologji inflamatore të lëkurës
	Shok anafilaktik
	Edemë cerebrale
	Terapi plotësuese në kemoterapi 
	Trajtim i nauzesë dhe të vjellave të shkaktuara nga kemoterapia.
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kortikosteroidët mund të maskojnë simptomat e infeksionit dhe nuk duhet të  përdoren tek pacientët me infeksione bakteriale, virale ose mykotike, të cilët nuk kontrollohen dot nga barnat antiinfektivë.
	Kortikosteroidët nuk duhet të përdoren tek pacientët me anamnezë për tuberkuloz, po qe se nuk marrin trajtim profilaktik, pasi mund ta riaktivizojnë atë.
	Pacientët që marrin doza imunosupresive të deksametazonit, duhet të evitojnë ekspozimin ndaj të sëmurëve me fruth ose varicelë.
	Kortikosteroidët duhen evituar tek të sëmurët me infeksion herpetik aktiv.
	Deksametazoni duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes tek pacientët me infarkt akut të miokardit, pasi rrezikon të shkaktojë rupturë të paretit ventrikular.
	Kortikosteroidët duhet të përdoren me kujdes tek pacientët me hipertension arterial ose insuficiencë kardiake kongjestive, pasi retensioni hidrosodik i rëndon këto situata.
	Kortikosteroidët duhet të përdoren me kujdes tek të sëmurët me sëmundje gastrointestinale, divertikulit, anastomoza intestinale, për shkak të mundësisë së perforimit të këtyre organeve.
	Pacientët me hypotiroidizëm dhe sëmundje hepatike, që shkaktojnë hypoalbuminemi (p.sh cirroza), tregojnë përgjigje të ekzagjeruara ndaj kortikosteroidëve.
	Kortikosteroidët mund të përdoren tek të sëmurët me uleër peptike vetëm në situata që kërcënojnë jetën.
	Deksametazoni duhet përdorur me kujdes tek pacientët me psikoza, paqendrueshmëri emocionale, infeksione herpetike okulare, sëmundje renale, osteoporozë, diabet mellit, konvulsione ose epilepsi, pasi mund ti rëndojë ato.
	Glukokortikoidët duhet të përdoren me shumë kujdes tek të sëmurët me miasteni grave, që mjekohen me antikolinesterazikë.
	Në raste të rralla, kortikosteroidët mud të rritin vetitë koaguluese të gjakut (mund të shkaktojnë trombozë, tromboembolizëm, apo tromboflebit) dhe duhen përdorur me kujdes tek pacientët me anamnezë ose predispozitë për sëmundje tromboembolike.
	Kortikosteroidët duhen përdorur me kujdes  tek pacientët me glaukomë ose me çrregullime të shikimit, pasi trajtimi afatgjatë shoqërohet me katarakte subkapsulare posteriore dhe glaukomë si dhe rritet mundësia e shfaqjes së infeksioneve sekondare me origjinë virale ose mykotike.
	Kur deksametazoni jepet me doza ekuivalente me 20 mg/ditë prednizolon, rrezikon sigurinë e imunizimit me vaksina të gjalla. Pacientët e imunizuar gjatë mjekimit me glukokortikoid ose deri 2 javë përpara fillimit të mjekimit duhen konsideruar të paimunizuar. Ri-imunizimi me virus të gjallë mund të bëhet ose 2 javë para fillimit të terapisë me deksametazon ose 3 muaj pas ndërprerjes së saj. Terapia sistemike aftashkurtër (më pak se 2 javë) dhe me doza të vogla deri të mesme, dhënia e dozave fiziologjike (terapi zevendësuese) si dhe aplikimi me rrugë lokale, nuk përbën kundërindikacion për vaksinimin me viruse të gjallë.
	Përdorimi i kortikosteroidëve tek fëmijët duhet evituar, pasi vonohet rritja kockore si dhe shtohet tendenca për infeksione. Infeksionet e zakonshme mund të kenë dekurs të rëndë dhe fatal.
	Ndërprerja e menjëhershme e mjekimit të zgjatur me deksametazon mund të precipitojë insuficiencën surenale akute, e cila mund të jetë edhe fatale. Ndërpreja e mjekimit duhet bërë gjithmonë gradualisht. Frenimi i boshtit hypotalam-hypofizë-surenale mund të persistojë deri 12 muaj pas ndërprerjes së mjekimit. Një gjë e tillë duhet patur parasysh edhe tek të porsalindurit e nënave që gjatë shtatzënisë kanë përdorur kortikosteroidë.
	Duhet evituar përdorimi i deksametazonit tek të sëmurët me sëmundje Cushing.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Përdorimi i dozave fiziologjike gjatë terapisë zevendësuese nuk shoqërohet me efekte anësore.
	Efektet anësore vërehen gjatë përdorimit të dozave farmakologjike dhe janë në varësi të dozës së përdorur dhe kohëzgjatjes së mjekimit. Përdorimi i dozave të mëdha për një kohë të shkurtër (pak ditë) zakonisht nuk shoqërohet me efekte anësore.
	Efektet nazofaringeale gjatë administrimit me inhalacion oral shprehen kryesisht me tharje goje, ngjirje të zërit, irritim të gjuhës dhe mukozave, çrregullime të shijes dhe kandidiazë orale.
	Gjatë administrimit intranazal më shpesh vërehet irritim dhe tharje e mukozës nazale.
	Administrimi i preparateve oftalmike të deksametazonit mund të shkaktojë rritje të presionit intraokular, madhësia e të cilit varet nga doza e përdorur dhe kohëzgjatja e mjekimit. Ky efekt, si rregull, zhduket me ndërprerjen e mjekimit.
	Përdorimi dermatologjik i deksametazonit mund të shoqërohet me kruarje, kserozë, irritmi, folikulit, rash akneiform, hipertrikozë, hypopigmentim, dermatit perioral, dermatit alregjik kontakti, atrofi të lëkurës, strie etj.
	Kortikosteroidët, veçanërisht kur jepen me rrugë sistemike, frenojnë boshtin hypotalam-hypofizë-surenale. Ky frenim varet nga doza dhe kohëzgjatja e trajtimit, por mund të reduktohet nga marrja e deksametazonit një herë në dy ditë. Frenimi i boshtit mund të zgjasë deri 12 muaj pas ndërprerjes së mjekimit.
	Gjatë përdorimit të deksametazonit mund të vërehen miopati (mialgi, atrofi e muskujve, dobësi muskulore), vonesë në shërimin e plagëve, atrofi e matriksit kockor (osteoporozë), fraktura të kockave të gjata dhe vertebrave, nekrozë avaskulare e kokave të femurit ose humerit.
	Osteoporoza lidhet kryesisht me frenimin e sintezës së osteoblasteve, ndërhyrjen në metabolizmin e kalciumit dhe është më i shprehur tek gratë në menopauzë dhe tek moshat e vjetra.
	Kortikosteroidët pengojnë rritjen kockore dhe mund të vonojnë rritjen në përgjithësi. Terapia inhalatore orale ose intranazale me deksametazon gjithashtu mund të frenojë rritjen kockore tek fëmijët.
	Kortikosteroidët mund të shkaktojnë ekzoftalmi, katarakte subkapsulare posteriore, retinopati, rritje të presionit intraokular, glaukomë, neurit optik dhe dëmtime të tjera të nervit okular. Përdorimi okular i deksametazonit shkakton vonesë në shërimin e ulceracioneve korneale dhe, rrallë, mund të shoqërohet edhe me katarakt subkapsular posterior.
	Përdorimi i zgjatur i deksametazonit mund të shkaktojë edemë dhe hipertension arterial. Tek të sëmurët e predispozuar mund të precipitojë insuficiencën kardiake.
	Mjekimi i zgjatur me kortikosteroidë mund të shkaktojë hiperkorticizëm (sindromë Cushing), çrregullime të menstruacioneve (dismenorrhe, amenorrhe), hiperglicemi dhe rëndim të diabetit mellit.
	Efektet anësore gastrointestinale përmbledhin nauze, të vjella, anoreksi (rënie në peshë), më rrallë stimulim i oreksit (shtim në peshë), diarrhe, konstipacion, dhimbje abdominale, ulceracione ezofageale, gastrit. Kortikosteroidët nuk shkaktojnë ulcer peptikë, por mund ta riaktivizojnë atë.
	Efektet anësore neuropsikike përmbledhin dhimbje koke, pagjumësi, vertigo, nervozizëm, neuropati periferike, konvulsione, ndryshime në EEG, luhatje të humorit, depresion, ankth, eufori, ndryshime të personalitetit, psikoza.
	Efektet anësore dermatologjike më të shpeshta janë atrofia e lëkurës, akne, djersitje, vonim i mbylljes së plagëve, strie, eritemë e fytyrës, hirsutizëm, petekie, ekimoza, reaksione mbindjeshmërie (dermatit, urtikaria, angioedemë, ndryshime të pigmentimit, reaksione lokale në vendn e injektimit, etj.
	Kortikosteroidët shkaktojnë një rishpërndarje të yndyrnave në organizëm. Ato shkaktojnë hiperkolesterolemi, e cila mund të shoqërohet me aterosklerozë dhe emboli yndyrore.
	Më rrallë vërehen palpitacione, takikardi, trombocitopeni, glosit, stomatit, çrregullime të urinimit.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE	
	Barbituratet, fenitoina, karbamazepina dhe rifampina shtojnë biotransformimin e glukokortikoidëve.
	Estrogjenët pakësojnë metabolizimin e deksametazonit dhe, për pasojë, shton efektet e tij.
	Kombinimi me barna antiinflamatorë josteroidë shton rrezikun për gastrit dhe ulcerime të traktit GI.
	Kombinimi me diuretikë tiazidikë, furosemid, acid etakrinik, amfotericinë B rrit mundësinë e shfaqjes së hypokalemisë dhe pasojave të saj gjatë përdorimit të deksametazonit.
	Glukokortikoidët mund të bashkëveprojnë me neostigminën, piridostigminën dhe ambenoniumin, duke provokuar një dobësim të theksuar të forcës muskulare tek të sëmurët me miasteni grave.
	Vaksinat  me agjentë të inaktivizuar apo të ngordhur nuk paraqesin rrezik për personat me imunitet të komprometuar nga deksametazoni, por efikasiteti t tyre mund të jetë suboptimal (jo i plotë). Vaksinat me virus të gjallë nuk duhet të përdoren gjatë kohës që i sëmuri përdor kortikosteroidë.
	Ndonëse rrallë deksametazoni mund të pakësojë efektin klinik të heparinës ose antikoagulantëve oralë.
	Gjatë përdorimit të njëkohshëm me glukokortikoidët doza e antidiabetikëve duhet përshtatur, ndërsa metformina duhet monitorizuar ,pasi shtohet rreziku për acidozë laktike.
	Kortikosteroidët për shkak të hypokalemisë mund të rritin toksicitetin e glukozidëve kardiakë.
	Gjatë administrimit të njëkohshëm të glukokortikoidëv (ose metilksantinave) tëk të sëmurët astmatikë që përdorin izoproterenol, toksiciteti kardiak i këtij të fundit mund të shtohet.
	Kortikosteroidët mund të pakësojnë përqendrimin plazmatik të vitaminave C dhe A.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi (Kategoria C)
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi. Nuk ka informacion në lidhje me sigurinë.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale 
	Tek të rriturit administrohet zakonisht në doza 0.5-10 mg/ditë. 
	Tek fëmijët jepet me dozë 0.1-0.4 mg/kg/ditë. 
Me injeksion IM ose injeksion apo infuzion të ngadaltë IV 
	Tek të rriturit përdoret me dozë 0.5-20 mg, ndërsa tek fëmijët jepet me dozë 0.1-0.3 mg/kg/ditë. 
	Për mjekimin e edemës cerebrale fillohet me dozë 10 mg administruar me injeksion IV dhe mandej jepet me injeksion IM në doza 4 mg  çdo 6 orë për një periudhë nga 2-10 ditë (sipas rastit).
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion injektabël  4 mg/1ml		DEXAFAR, DEXAMED, DEXAMETHASON
tabletë  0.5 mg			DEXAMETHASON	
























































PREDNIZOLONI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Prednizoloni është ndër glukosteroidët e parë sintetikë të përdorur në praktikën mjekësore. Efektet farmakologjike të tij janë të ngjashme me ato të kortizolit (glukokortikoidi natyral endogjen), por, ndryshe nga ky i fundit, efektet mineralkortikoide janë më të dobëta, ndërsa efektet antiinflamatore dhe imunosupresore janë më të fuqishme. 
	Për shkak të profilit farmakodinamik ai konsiderohet si ndër glukokortikoidët më të sigurt në përdorim. Mekanizmi i veprimit të tij është i ngjashëm me atë të glukokortikoidëve të tjerë.
INDIKIMET
	Patologji inflamatore dhe/ose alergjike
	Patologji autoimune
	Parandalim i flakjes së transplantit
	Terapi plotësuese në kemoterapi.
	Patologji reumatizmale
	Patologji inflamatore të zorrëve
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kundërindikohet në të sëmurët me infeksione fungale sistemike.
	Prednizoloni mund të maskojë shenjat e infeksionit, ndaj nuk duhet përdorur në rastet me infeksion viral ose bakterial të pakontrolluara nga terapia antiinfektive. Ai nuk duhet përdorur në rastet me tuberkuloz ose me infeksion nga herpes.
	Të evitohet përdorimi i zgjatur i prednizolonit dhe i kortikosteroideve në fëmijët pasi mund të vonojë rritjen kockore.
	Përdorimi i kortikosteroideve në pacientët me Kushing duhet evituar.
	Prednizoloni duhet përdorur me kujdes në pacientët me infarkt të freskët miokardi, me insuficience kardiake kongestive, hipertension dhe në ata me koagulopati ose sëmundje tromboembolike.
	Kujdes gjatë përdorimit në të sëmurët me glaukomë.
	Ai duhet përdorur me kujdes në të sëmurët me patologji gastrointestinale, divertikulit, anastomozë intestinale, cirrozë.
	Kujdes i veçantë duhet treguar gjatë përdorimit të tij në të sëmurët me psikoza, paqëndrueshmëri emocionale, patologji renale, osteoporozë, diabet melit, konvulsione, myasteni gravis, pasi prednizoloni mund të rëndojë gjendjen e këtyre sëmundjeve.
	Ndërprerja e mjekimit të zgjatur me prednizolon duhet bërë gradualisht.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Administrimi i zgjatur i dozave fiziologjike (terapi zëvendësuese) të glukokortikoideve zakonisht nuk shkakton efekte anësore. Efektet anësore vërehen gjatë përdorimit të zgjatur të dozave farmakologjike të kortikosteroideve dhe intensiteti i tyre rritet me kohëzgjatjen e mjekimit dhe shpeshtësinë e administrimit. 
	Prednizoloni shkakton një sërë efektesh anësore muskuloskeletike, si: miopati, vonim të shërimit të plagëve, osteoporozë, fraktura kockore, nekrozë avaskulare të femorit ose kokave të humerusit. Këto efekte vërehen me shpesh në të moshuarit. Injektimet intraartikulare mund të shkaktojnë artropati të ngjashme me atë të Charcot. Gjithashtu, në disa raste mund të ndodhë atropi në vendin e injektimit.
	Prednizoloni mund të shkaktojnë hipertension okular, neurit optik, dëmtime të shikimit dhe në raste të rralla katarakt subkapsular posterior.  
	Përdorimi i zgjatur i prednizolonit mund të shkaktojë edemë dhe hipertension.
	Ndër efektet anësore endokrine përmendim: hiperkorticizmin (sindrom Kushing), çrregullimet menstruale, hipergliceminë.
	Në traktin gastrointestinal mund të shkaktojë nauze e të vjella, anoreksi, diarrhe, konstipacion, dhimbje abdominale, ulceracione ezofageale, gastrit dhe pankreatit.
	Në SNQ mund të shkaktojë pagjumësi, marrje mendsh, dhimbje koke, neuropati periferike ishemike, konvulsione, çrregullime mentale me paqëndrueshmëri të humorit, depresion, ankth, eufori, ndryshime të personalitetit dhe psikozë.
	Prednizoloni mund të shkaktojë një sërë efektesh anësore dermatologjike, si: atrofi kutane, akne vulgaris, eritemë faciale, strie, petekie, hirsutizëm, ekimoza; reaksione mbindjeshmërie, si; dermatit alergjik, urtikarie, angioedemë. Mund të vërehen edhe hipo ose  hiper pigmentime kutane.
	Dozat farmakologjike të përdorura për një kohë të gjatë mund të shkaktojnë frenim të boshtit hipotala-hipofizë-mbiveshkore.
	Të tjera efekte anësore të prednizolonit janë: hiperkolesterolemia, ateroskleroza, tromboembolizmi, tromboflebiti, trombocitopenia, palpitacionet, takikardia sinusale, inkontinenca urinare.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Barnat që nxitin enzimat mikrozomale hepatike si barbituratet, fenitoina, rifabutina dhe rifampina mund të rrisin metabolizmin e glukokortikoideve.
	Estrogjenet mund të rritin përqendrimin e transkortinës, duke reduktuar kështu fraksionin e lirë të prednizolonit në plazëm. Estrogjenet ulin edhe klirensin e prednizolonit.
	Kombinimi i antiinflamatorëve josteroidë me prednizolonin rrit rrezikun e ulcerimeve gastrointestinale.
	Kombinimi i prednizolonit me diuretikët tiazidikë, furosemidin, acidin etakrinik dhe amfotericinën B, rrit rrezikun e hipokalemisë.
	Efikasiteti i antikolinesterazikëve në myasteninë gravis mund të reduktohet nga prednizoloni.
	Efikasiteti i antidiabetikëve oralë mund të reduktohet nga prednizoloni.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i digoksinës me prednizolonin rrit rrezikun për aritmi nga hipokalemia e shkaktuar nga glukokortikoidi. 
	Hipokalemia e  shkaktuar nga glukokortikoidi mund të potencojë efektin e miorelaksantëve jodepolarizues.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i prednizolonit me izoproterenolin tek astmatikët, mund të rrisë toksicitetin kardiak të këtij të fundit.
	Mifepristoni  mund të antagonizojë efektet e glukokortikoideve.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE 
	Të  evitohet përdorimi  (Kategoria C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale
Tek të  rriturit
	Mjekimi fillohet me dozë deri 10-20 mg/ditë (në patologji serioze deri 60 mg/ditë, në riakutizimet e sklerozës multiple deri 200 mg/ditë gjatë javës së parë), që rekomandohet të merret në mëngjes mbas ushqimit. Doza maksimale ditore 250 mg.
	Doza mbajtëse zakonisht luhatet nga 2.5 mg-15 mg/ditë, por shpesh nevojiten doza më të larta. 
	Efektet anësore kushingoide shfaqen më tepër në doza mbi 7.5 mg/ditë. 
Tek fëmijët
	Për trajtimin e insuficiencës surenale jepet 0.14 mg/kg/ditë (4 mg/m2/ditë), të ndara në tre marrje.
	Për indikimet e tjera përdoret 0.5-2 mg/kg/ditë, të ndara në 3-4 marrje.
Me injeksion intramuskular
	Përdoret si prednizolon acetat me dozë 4-60 mg/ditë, ose si prednizolon sodium fosfat 4-60 mg/ditë (0.2-2 mg/kg/ditë tek fëmijët).
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
pluhur për injekesion  25 mg		SOLU DECORTIN H 25, ULTRACORTEN-H




































DIKLOFENAKU

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Diklofenaku është një substancë antiinflamatore josteroide, derivat i acidit acetik. Veprimi antiinflamator i tij lidhet me frenimin e sintezës së prostaglandinave dhe është pasojë e frenimit të enzimës ciklooksigjenazë. 
	Ai gjithashtu zotëron veprim antipiretik dhe analgjezik periferik. 
	Kripa sodike e diklofenakut, kur jepet nga goja, çlirohet dhe përthithet me ngadalë dhe përdoret kryesisht në trajtimin e osteoartritit, artritit reumatoid dhe spondilitit ankilozant. 
	Kripa potasike, kur jepet nga goja, çlirohet dhe përthithet shpejt dhe përdoret kryesisht në trajtimin e dhimbjeve të ndryshme dhe dismenorresë. 
INDIKIMET
	Sëmundje reumatizmale dhe patologji muskuloskeletike, kryesisht artrit reumatoid, osteoartrit, spondilit ankilozant
	Dismenorrhe
	Dhimbje koke dhe migrenë
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Diklofenaku është i kundërindikuar tek pacientët me diskrazi të gjakut, apo me frenim të funksionit të palcës së kockës.
	Diklofenaku është i kundërindikuar tek pacientët me mbindjeshmëri ndaj salicilateve, që klinikisht është  shprehur me angioedemë, bronkospazmë ose shok. Më të rrezikuar janë pacientët tek të cilët aspirina ka shkaktuar polipe nazale, astmë dhe urtikaria. Reaksionet e formave të lehta nuk përbëjnë kundërindikacion.
	Përdoruesi kronik i diklofenakut, veçanërisht në qoftë se konsumon duhan dhe alkool, duhet monitorizuar për për ulceracione, me ose pa perforime dhe gjakderdhje nga trakti gastrointestinal.
	Diklofenaku duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes tek të sëmurët me koagulopati ose hemofili, si dhe tek ata që përdorin kemioterapi mielosupresive.
	Diklofenaku, kur jepet nga goja, mund të shkaktojë komplikacione hepatike, që janë më të shprehura tek të sëmurët me dëmtime pre-ekzistuese të funksionit hepatik. Ai duhet ndërprerë në rastet e alterimit persistent të testeve te funksionit hepatik. Diklofenaku duhet evituar tek pacientët me porfiri hepatike.
	Përdorimi i diklofenakut tek të sëmurët me dëmtime renale shton rrezikun e shfaqjes së nefrotoksicitetit.
	Diklofenaku nuk duhet të përdoret lokalisht mbi plagë të hapura, lëkurë të infektuar apo mbi sipërfaqet e dëmtuara nga dermatiti eksfoliativ.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Efektet anësore gastrointestinale të formës së lehtë si: nauze, të vjella, dhimbje abdominale, konstipacion, dispepsi, diarre, vërehen në 3-9% të pacientëve. Efektet anësore të formave të rënda (ulçer peptike, perforim ose hemorragji gastrointestinale) vërehen në më pak se 2% të rasteve.
	Rritja e enzimave hepatike vërehet deri në 15% të rasteve, ndërsa hepatiti dhe ikteri (mund të jenë edhe fatalë) janë raportuar në më pak se 1% të pacientëve që përdorin diklofenak. 
	Çrregullimet hematologjike (agranulocitozë, hemolizë, purpura, pancitopeni, anemi aplastike) vërehen në më pak se 1% të rasteve.
	Ndër pacientët që përdorin dikofenak, 3-9% ankojnë për dhimbje koke, 1-3% për marrje mendsh dhe 3% për zhurmë në vesh.
	Edema periferike vërehet në 3-9% të sëmurëve që trajtohen me diklofenak, ndërsa në më pak se 1% të pacientëve mund të precipitohet insuficienca kardiake kongjestive. Çrregullimet renale (azotemi, nefrit intersticial, insuficiencë renale akute, sindromë nefrotike, hematuri, proteinuri) takohen me frekuencë nën 1%.
	Ndër pacientët në trajtim me diklofenak, 1-3% mund të shfaqin rash makulopapular dhe urtikaria. Reaksionet e tjera dermatologjike ndodhin shumë më rrallë.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Diklofenaku shton mundësinë për shfaqje të efekteve anësore gastrointestinale, kur jepet së bashku me antiinflamatorë josteroidë, kortikosteroidë, aspirinë ose alkool.
	Diklofenaku shton efektin e aspirinës, antikoagulantëve dhe barnave trombolitike mbi kohën e hemorragjisë dhe hemostazën.
	Diklofenaku mund të rrisë përqendrimet dhe toksicitetin e litiumit.
	Diklofenaku munt të rrisë përqendrimet dhe toksicitetin e digoksinës.
	Efekti diuretik, natriuretik dhe antihipertensiv i diuretikëve mund të pakësohet nga diklofenaku.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm me triamterenin rrit rrezikun e nefrotoksicitetit ndërsa, kur kombinohet me diuretikët që kursejnë kaliumin, shtohet rreziku i hiperkalemisë.
	Diklofenaku pakëson efektin antihipertensiv të beta- bllokuesve dhe frenuesve të enzimës së konversionit (ACE inhibitorëve).
	Diklofenaku mund të rrisë përqendrimet dhe toksicitetin e metotreksatit.
	Diklofenaku mund të rrisë toksicitetin renal të ciklosporinës. 
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Kundërindikohet përdorimi gjatë tremestrit të parë dhe të tretë (Kategoria D).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi.
DOZA DHE MENYRAT E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Nga goja përdoret me dozë 75-150 mg/ditë, e ndarë në 2-3 marrje, mundësisht mbas ushqimit.
	Me injeksion IM përdoret me dozë 75 mg një herë në ditë (në raste të rënda 2 herë në ditë nga 75 mg).
	Me rrugë rektale përdoret me dozë 75-150 mg/ditë, e ndarë në disa marrje. 
	Doza ditore maksimale, pavarësisht nga rruga e administrimit, është 150 mg/ditë. 
	Tek fëmijët 1-12 vjeç përdoren doza 1-3 mg/kg/ditë, të dhënë nga goja ose nga rektumi, të ndara në disa marrje.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion injektabël   75 mg/3ml	ALMIRAL, ARTROFENAC, DICLOFENAC,  
FLOGOFENAC, NAKLOFEN, RUVOMINOX, VOLTAREN	            	
solucion injektabël   75 mg/5ml	RHEUMAVEC	 
kapsulë retard    100 mg		FLOGOFENAC	  
tabletë    25 mg			DICLOFENAC, EVINOPON, FELORAN, REMETHAN, 
RUVOMINOX, VOLTAREN, VURDON
tabletë   50 mg			ALMIRAL, DICLOFENAC, DICLOTAL-D.T., 
DIFENAC, DIFISAL, NAKLOFEN, REMETHAN, RUVOMINOX, TAKS, VOLTAREN
tabletë retard  75 mg		VOLTAREN retard
tabletë retard  100 mg		DICLOFENAC retard, DIFISAL-SR, FELORAN,
NAKLOFEN, REMETHAN, VOLTAREN retard, VURDON
supostë     50 mg			ALMIRAL, DICLOFENAC, NAKLOFEN
supostë     100 mg			ALMIRAL, DICLOFENAC, FLOGOFENAC, VOLTAREN     
xhel    1%			ALMIRAL, FELORAN, FLOGOFENAC, RUVOMINOX, 












































MORFINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Morfina është një analgjezik i fuqishëm që përftohet nga Papaver somniferum. Morfina është një agonist i receptorëve µ, stimulimi i të cilëve shkakton analgjezi, eufori, frenim të frymëmarrjes, miozë, pakësim të motilitetit gastrointestinal dhe vartësi fizike. 
	Morfina nuk ndryshon as pragun e dhimbjes as përçimin e impulseve përgjatë nervave periferikë, por ul perceptimin e dhimbjes në medulën spinale dhe nivele të tjera më të larta të SNQ. Ajo, gjithashtu, ndryshon përgjigjen emotive që shoqëron dhimbjen. 
	Morfina është analgjeziku i zgjedhur në kontrollin e dhimbjes që shoqëron infarktin akut të miokardit dhe kancerin.
INDIKIMET
	Qetësim i dhimbjeve mesatare deri të rënda që nuk mund të kontrollohen nga analgjezikët e tjerë
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kundërindikohet në pacientë me ileus paralitik dhe në ata me diarrhe sekondare, nga helmimi ose infeksione.
	Nuk duhet përdorur në rastet me mbindjeshmëri ndaj morfinës.
	Të evitohet përdorimi i morfinës në pacientë me patologji të rënda pulmonare si astmë, akute ose kronike, obstruksion të rrugëve të sipërme të frymëmarrjes dhe me frenim të rëndësishëm të frymëmarrjes.
	Të evitohet ndërpreja e menjëhershme e terapisë afatgjatë me morfinë, pasi mund të manifestohen shenja të abstinencës.
	Përdorimi i morfinës me rrugë epidurale ose intratekale kundërindikohet në rast infeksioni në vendin e injektimit, bakteremie, çrregullimi të funksionit trombocitar, trombocitopenie (<100000), në rast rritjeje të kohës së hemorragjisë, koagulopatie ose në rast mjekimi më antikoagulantë.
	Morfina duhet përdorur me kujdes në të sëmurë me patologji gastrointestinale si obstruksion gastrointestinal, ileus, kolit ulcerativ, konstipacion. Morfina duhet përdorur me kujdes edhe në të sëmurët me patologji të rrugëve biliare si dhe në ata që do ti nënshtrohen ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale në  traktin biliar.
	Kujdes duhet treguar gjatë përdorimit të morfinës në të sëmurët me trauma kraniale, me presion intrakranial të rritur, me epilepsi, në ata me aritmi kardiake, hipotension ose hipovolemi.
	Duhet përdorur me kujdes në pacientë me dëmtim të funksionit renal ose në ata me patologji hepatike pasi mund të ndodhë akumulim i barit në organizëm ose zgjatje e kohës së veprimit.
	Kujdes gjatë përdorimit në fëmijë dhe në të moshuar, pasi janë më të ndjeshëm ndaj veprimit frenues të morfinës në qendrën e frymëmarrjes.
	Të informohen pacientët të tregojnë kujdes, kur drejtojnë makineri që kërkojnë përqendrim pasi morfina shkakton përgjumje.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Efekti më i rëndësishëm anësor i morfinës është frenimi i frymëmarrjes që vjen si pasojë e uljes së ndjeshmërisë së qendrës së frymëmarrjes ndaj dioksidit të karbonit. Ky efekt është më i shpeshtë në të moshuarit dhe kur përdoret e kombinuar me barna që frenojnë aktivitetin e SNQ ose kur administrohet me rrugë intravenoze.
	Morfina në SNQ shkakton sedacion, konfuzion, frenim të aktivitetit të SNQ dhe më rrallë dhimbje koke, nervozizëm, çrregullime gjumi, disfori, eufori, çrregullime të humorit, ankth e halucinacione.
	Në traktin gastrointestinal vërehen kryesisht nauzea e të vjella dhe konstipacion. Analgjezikët opioide mund të shkaktojnë spazëm të sfinkteer Oddi me hiperamilazemi dhe hiperlipazemi sekondare. Në raste shumë të rralla mund të shkaktojë gastrit dhe hepatotoksicitet.
	Ndër efektet anësore kardiovaskulare përmendim bradikardinë ose takikardinë sinusale, palpitacionet, hipertensionin, hipotensionin, diaforezën dhe sinkopin.
	Morfina shkakton efekte anësore edhe në sistemin endokrin si pakësim të libidos, amenorrhe, frenim të clirimit të hormoneve të tiroides, nxitje të çlirimit të vazopresinës.
	Gjatë përdorimit kronik të opiateve mund të zhvillohet vartësi psikologjike ndaj barit dhe tolerancë ndaj efekteve të agonistit opioid përfshi edhe efektin analgjezik.  Ndërprerja e menjëhershme e mjekimit të zgjatur me morfinë ose barna të ngjashëm me të mund të shkaktojë shfaqjen e simptomave të abstinencës.
	Efekte të tjera anësore të morfinës janë: pruriti, efektet antikolinergjike me tharje goje, retension urinar etj, miozë (midriazë në raste mbidozimesh), miokloni dhe rrallëherë hiperalgjezi.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm me antidiarrheikë mund të shkaktojë konstipacion.
	Kur morfina, e administruar me rrugë epidurale, kombinohet me anestetikë lokalë, vërehet potencim i analgjezisë.
	Efekti i antihipertensivëve mund të ekzagjerohet kur përdoren njëkohësisht me analgjezikët opioidë.
	Kombinimi i morfinës me barna që frenojnë aktivitetin e SNQ frenimi i frymëmarrjes i shkaktuar nga morfina potencohet. Barna të tillë janë: barbituratet, benzodiazepinat, anestetikët e përgjithshëm, antihistaminikët H1 me efekte sedative të rëndësishme, fenotiazinat, antidepresivët triciklikë, etanoli, miorelaksantët, tramadoli.
	Cimetidina, kur përdoret së bashku me  analgjezikët opioidë, mund të shkaktojë konfuzion, apne, dizorientim ose konvulsione si pasojë e frenimit të frymëmarrjes dhe dëmtimit të funksionit të SNQ.
	Analgjezikët opioidë, kur kombinohen me M-kolinilitikë mund të shkaktojnë ileus paralitik.
	Ritonaviri mund të rrisë përqendrimet plazmatike të agonistëve opioidë.
	Antagonistët opioidë, si: naloksoni, nalmefeni, naltreksoni, bllokojnë veprimet e morfinës, kur përdoren së bashku me të. Në pacientët që mjekohen për një kohë të gjatë me analgjezikë opioidë, administrimi i antagonistëve opioidë mund të shkaktojë shfaqjen e shënjave të abstinencës.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Kundërindikohet përdorimi tremestrin e fundit (Kategoria D).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Për qetësimin e dhimbjeve akute përdoret
Me injektim subkutan ose intramuskular 
Tek të rriturit jepet me dozë 10 mg, e cila, në rast nevoje, administrohet çdo 4 orë. Në personat me peshë trupore të madhe përdoret me dozë 15 mg. 
Fëmijët deri 1 muaj mjekohen me 150 mikrogram/kg; 
Fëmijët 1-12 muaj mjekohen me 200 mikrogram/kg, 
Fëmijët 1-5 vjeç trajtohen me 2.5-5 mg 
Fëmijët 6-12 vjeç marrin 5-10 mg. 
Dozat përsëriten disa herë në ditë sipas nevojës.
Me injeksion intravenoz 
Përdoret me doza sa ¼ - ½ e dozës intramuskulare.  
	Për mjekimin e dhimbjeve kronike 
Me rrugë orale,  injeksion subkutan ose me injeksion intramuskular
Përdoret me doza 5-20 mg, që përsëriten rregullisht çdo 4 orë. Doza, në vartësi të përgjigjes, mund të rritet më tej. Doza orale duhet të jetë afërsisht sa dyfishi i dozës intramuskulare. 
Me rrugë rektale
Përdoret në formë supostesh në doza 15-30 mg, që përsëriten çdo 4 orë.
	Për analgjezinë perioperatore 
Me injektim subkutan ose intramuskular 
Tek të rriturit administrohet  deri 10 mg, 60-90 minuta para interventit. 
Tek fëmijët jepet me rruge intramuskulare, me dozë 150 mikrogram/kg.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion oral    10 mg/5ml		ORAMORPH	
solucion oral    30 mg/5ml		ORAMORPH	
solucion oral    100 mg/5ml		ORAMORPH	
kapsulë 	30 mg			MXL	
kapsulë 	60 mg			MXL
kapsulë 	120 mg			MXL
tabletë    10 mg			DOLTARD, MST Continus, ORAMORPH	
tabletë    30 mg			DOLTARD, MST Continus	
tabletë    60 mg			DOLTARD, MST Continus	
tabletë  100 mg			DOLTARD, MST Continus		
supost 30 mg			MS CONTIN
supost 60 mg			MS CONTIN
supost 100 mg			MS CONTIN
solucion injektabël  10 mg/5ml	ORAMORPH	
solucion injektabël  20 mg/1ml	ORAMORPH, MORFINE	





















METAMIZOLI  (ANALGINA)

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Analgina është një substancë antiinflamatore jo steroide e grupit të pirazolonës, kimikisht shumë e ngjashme me piramidonin. Ajo vepron duke frenuar sintezën e prostaglandinave me një mekanizëm të ngjashëm me antiinflamatorët e tjerë jo steroidë. 
	Ndonëse metamizoli është efikas në trajtimin e dhimbjeve të forta dhe uljen e temperaturës së rritur të trupi, përdorimi i tij duhet të jetë i kufizuar për shkak të rrezikut të efekteve anësore serioze. Ndër këto efekte më fatali është agranulocitoza, ndonëse frekuenca e saj varet shumë nga popullata. 
	Duke qenë se frekuenca e agranulocitozës të shkaktuar nga analgina në popullatën tonë nuk njihet, përdorimi i saj rekomandohet vetëm kur nuk ka alternativë tjetër të disponueshme apo më të përshtatshme.
INDIKIMET
	Dhimbje të forta ose rebele, kur nuk disponohet asnjë alternativë tjetër ose kur mjekimi alternativ është i papërshtatshëm.
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Metamizoli është i kundërindikuar në rastet me mbindjeshmëri ndaj derivateve të pirazolonës. Ata janë të kundërindikuar edhe në rastet me mbindjeshmëri ndaj aspirinës dhe antiinflamatorëve josteroidë në përgjithësi. Tek personat e predispozuar metamizoli mund të precipitojë atakun astmatik.
	Trajtimi me metamizol mbart rrezik për shfaqjen e agranulocitozës. Për këtë arsye metamizoli është i kundërindikuar në të sëmurët me anamnezë pozitive për agranulocitozë ose që vuajnë nga agranulocitoza. Agranulocitoza mund të shfaqet në mënyrë të papritur, qoftë edhe nga marrja e një doze të vetme. Kjo gjendje duhet të dyshohet sa herë që pacienti papritmas ankon pë dhimbje fyti, rritje të temperaturës, ulceracione në gojë, etj. Mortaliteti i agranulocitozës, edhe në kushtet e reanimimit hematologjik modern, kalon shifrën e 10%.
	Metamizoli është  i kundërindikuar në rastet me porfiri hepatike. 
	Ai gjithashtu është i kuindërindikuar në rastet me pamjaftueshmëri të enzimës G-6-P dehidrogenazë.
	Metamizoli duhet të përdoret me kujdes tek fëmijët, ndërsa tek latantët nuk duhet të përdoret. 
EFEKTET ANESORE 
	Efektet anësore kryesore kanë lidhje me mbindjeshmërinë ndaj barit. Më të rëndësishmit prej tyre janë ndryshimet në elementët e gjakut (agranulocitozë, leukopeni dhe trombocitopeni) dhe shoku. Këto efekte, për fat, shfaqen shumë rrallë.
	Në pacientët me sëmundje veshkash ose pas përdorimit të dozave të larta mund të shfaqen çrregullime kalimtare të funksionit të veshkave, që shoqërohen me oliguri, poliuri, proteinuri dhe nefrit intersticial. 
	Në raste të rralla janë konstatuar reaksione të mbindjeshmërisë mukokutane, të cilat mund të bëhen të rrezikshme për jetën kur shfaqen me elementë bulozë (sindroma Stevens-Johnson dhe sindroma Lyell).
	Gjatë përdorimit të metamizolit në mënyrë të rastësishme mund të shfaqen edhe çrregullime gastrointestinale.
	Të sëmurëve që vuajnë nga astma mund tu shfaqen kriza astmatike.
	Gjatë mjekimit me metamizol, urina, veçanërisht kur pH është acid, mund të marrë ngjyrë të kuqe.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Mundësi e ndërveprimeve medikamentoze të metamizolit, për sa kohë që ai përdoret për periudha të shkurtëra dhe në raste të veçanta, është e vogël.
	Kujdes duhet trguar tek pacientë që përdorin ciklosporinë, pasi metamizoli mund të ulë përqendrimet plazmatike të saj.
	Nuk rekomandohet përdorimi i njëkohshëm i alkoolit.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE 
	Të evitohet përdorimi.
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Kundërindikohet. Metamizoli sekretohet në qumështin e gjirit. 
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Me rrugë orale
Metamizoli mund të përdoret me dozë 0.5-4 gram/ditë, të ndara në disa marrje. Në kushte spitalore janë përdorur doza deri 15 gram/ditë.
	Me injeksion IM ose IV të ngadaltë
Rruga parenterale nuk është e përshtatshme për trajtim kronik. Në rast nevojë mund të injektohen 0.5-2 gram.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
solucion injektabël 500 mg/2ml	ANALGIN, NOVALGIN	
tabletë  500 mg			ANALGIN, NOVALGIN				








PARACETAMOLI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Paracetamoli është një substancë me veti analgjezike dhe antipiretike, të ngjashme me aspirinën. Ndryshe nga aspirina, ai nuk zotëron efekt antiinflamator dhe nuk influencon në funksionin e trombociteve.  
	Ndryshe nga antiinflamatorët jo steroidë, paracetamoli vepron duke frenuar sintezën e prostaglandinave vetëm në SNQ. Ky frenim shoqërohet me rritje të pragut të perceptimit të dhimbjes dhe me bllokim të veprimit të pirogjenit endogjen.  
INDIKIMET
	Dhimbje me intensitet të lehtë deri mesatare, si : mialgjia, artralgjia, dismenorrhea, dhimbja e dhëmbëve dhe e kokës, dhimbja në osteoartrit, etj.
	Gjendje febrile
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Paracetamoli nuk duhet të përdoret për vetëmjekim nga pacientë që konsumojnë në mënyrë të rregullt sasi të mëdha alkooli. Pacientët me patologji hepatike nga alkooli, ata me hepatit viral ose alkoolizëm janë nën rrisk për hepatotoksicitet të shkaktuar nga paracetamoli, ndaj duhet t'a përdorin me kujdes atë. 
	Të evitohet përdorimi kronik i paracetamolit në pacientë me patologji renale ekzistuese, ndonëse paracetamoli është bari i zgjedhur për mjekimin e dhimbjeve episodike në këta pacientë.
	Kujdes gjatë përdorimit në fëmijë me kequshqyerje, pasi rrisku për hepatotoksicitet në këto raste është i lartë.
	Duhet përdorur me kujdes në pacientët me astmë bronkiale, të cilët vuajnë nga mbindjeshmëria ndaj salicilateve.
	Në të sëmurët me frenim të hemopoezës, paracetamoli mund të maskojë simptomat e një infeksioni akut. 
	Disa formulime të paracetamolit përmbajnë aspartam, ndaj ato nuk duhet të përdoren në pacientët me fenilketonuri.
	Vetëmjekimi i dhimbjes nuk duhet të zgjatet me shumë se 5 ditë në fëmijët dhe më shumë se 10 ditë në të rriturit. Paracetamoli nuk duhet përdorur nga pacientët, pa u konsultuar me mjekun, për mjekimin e gjendjeve febrile për më shumë se 3 ditë.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Paracetamoli mund të jetë hepatoksik, vecanërisht kur përdoret në doza të larta. Hepatotoksiciteti mund të shfaqet si nekrozë hepatike, ikter, hemorragji dhe encefalopati. Më të riskuarit për hepatotoksicitet janë fëmijët. Trajtimi i mbidozimit të paracetamolit bëhet me N-acetilcisteinë.
	Paracetamoli mund të shkaktojë nekrozë tubulare renale akute dhe nefropati analgjezike kronike që karakterizohet nga nefriti intersticial dhe nekroza papilare renale. Në raste të rralla mund të shkaktojë insuficiencë renale akute që ndodh gjithmonë pas shfaqjes së hepatotoksicitetit. 
	Mbas mbidozimit të paracetamolit mund të shfaqet methemoglobinemia e cila mund të shkaktojë anemi hemolitike. Mund të shfaqen edhe reaksione të tjera hematologjike si neutropeni, leukopeni, trombocitopeni dhe pancitopeni.
	Të tjera efekte anësore janë reaksionet e mbindjeshmërisë si urtikaria, eritema, rash kutan dhe ethe.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Antiacidet dhe ushqimi mund të vonojnë dhe pakësojnë përthithjen gastrointestinale të paracetamolit.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i paracetamolit, të dhënë në doza të larta,  me fenotiazinat mund të shkaktojë hipotermi, nëse pacienti ekspozohet ndaj temperaturave të ulëta ambientale.
	Etanoli rrit rrezikun e hepatotoksicitetit kur përdoret njëkohësisht me paracetamolin.
	Barnat që nxitin enzimat hepatike mund të rrisin rrezikun e hepatotoksicitetit nga paracetamoli. Të tilla barna janë: izoniazidi, barbituratet, karbamazepina, fenitoina, sulfinpirazoni, rifampina dhe ritonaviri.
	Paracetamoli mund të pakësojë klirensin e busulfanit.
	Përqendrimet plazmatike të paracetamolit rriten kur kombinohet me diflunizalin.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE 
	Mund të përdoret (Kategoria B).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Mund të përdoret. Sasia që kalon në qumësht është minimale.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale 
Tek të rriturit
	Mund të përdoret 325-500 mg çdo 3 orë.
	Mund të përdoret 325-650 mg çdo 4 orë.
	Mund të përdoret 0.5-1 gram, çdo 6 orë. 
	Doza maksimale gjatë trajtimit afatshkurtër (nën 10 ditë) 4 gram në ditë.
	Doza maksimale gjatë trajtimit afatgjatë 2,6 gram në ditë.
Tek fëmijët 
	Fëmijët deri 3 muajpërdorin 40 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës.
	Fëmijët 4 deri 12 muaj  përdorin  80 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës.
	Fëmijët 1 deri 2 vjeç përdorin 120 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës.
	Fëmijët 2 deri 4 vjeç përdorin 160 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. 
	Fëmijët 4 deri 6 vjeç përdorin 240 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. 
	Fëmijët 6 deri 9 vjeç përdorin 320 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës.
	Fëmijët 9 deri 11 vjeç përdorin 320 deri 400 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. Fëmijët 11deri 12 vjeç, përdorin 320 deri 480 mg, çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. 
	Fëmijët nën 12 vjeç nuk duhet ta përdorin medikamentin më tepër se 5 herë në ditë.
Me rrugë rektale
Tek të rriturit
	Mund të përdoret 325-500 mg çdo 3 orë.
	Mund të përdoret 325-650 mg çdo 4 orë.
	Mund të përdoret 0.5-1 gram, çdo 6 orë. 
Tek fëmijët 
	Tek fëmijët nën 2 vjeç doza individualizohet, sipas nevojës
	Fëmijët 2 deri 4 vjeç përdorin 160 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. 
	Fëmijët 4 deri 6 vjeç përdorin 240 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. 
	Fëmijët 6 deri 9 vjeç përdorin 320 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës.
	Fëmijët 9 deri 11 vjeç përdorin 320 deri 400 mg çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. Fëmijët 11deri 12 vjeç, përdorin 320 deri 480 mg, çdo 4 orë, sipas nevojës. 
	Fëmijët nën 12 vjeç nuk duhet ta përdorin medikamentin më tepër se 5 herë në ditë.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë    500 mg			CODIPAR, DEMOL, FEBREX, LEKADOL, 
NERUPOL, PANADON,  PARACETAMOL,  
PARACETEM, PARALGET
tabletë eferveshente   500 mg		EFFERALGAN ( DAFALGAN)		
pluhur oral   80, 150 mg		EFFERALGAN  	
solucion oral  3%			EFFERALGAN	
shurup   120 mg/5ml		PANADON, PARACETAMOL	
shurup   125 mg/5ml		FEBREX
shurup   200 mg/5ml		MEXALEN
shurup   250 mg/5ml		FEBREX
suposte  80, 150, 300, 600 mg	DAFALGAN, EFFERALGAN	
suposte  100 mg			PARACETAMOL	
suposte  120 mg			CETAL		
suposte  125 mg			ARFEN, CALPOL, MEXALEN, 
PARACETAMOLO, REMEDOL
suposte  250 mg			ARFEN,  CODIPAR, MEXALEN, PAMOL, 
PARACETAMOLO 
suposte  500 mg			ARFEN, MEXALEN	
suposte  1000 mg			ARFEN, MEXALEN	





























FENOBARBITALI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Fenobarbitali është përfaqësuesi i barbiturateve. Ai zotëron veti antikonvulsive, veprim sedativ dhe hipnotik, veprim i cili është më i zgjatur në krahasim me barbituratet e tjerë. 
	Fenobarbitali ushtron një efekt deprimues joselektiv mbi të gjithë SNQ. 
	Veprimi antikonvulsivant lidhet me rritjen e pragut të konvulsioneve dhe me frenimin e përhapjes së aktivitetit elektrik anormal. 
	Fenobarbitali është një nxitës i fuqishëm i enzimave mikrozomale të heparit.
INDIKIMET
	Epilepsi (parciale, mioklonike dhe toniko-klonike, me përjashtim të absencës)
	Status epileptik
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Fenobarbitali nuk duhet përdorur në të sëmurët me mbindjeshmëri ndaj barbiturateve.
	Ai kundërindikohet në pacientët me porfiri intermitente.
	Të evitohet ekstravazimi gjatë injektimeve parenterale.
	Duhet përdorur me kujdes në pacientët me depresion dhe tendenca vetëvrasëse, në të sëmurët me dëmtim të funksionit renal dhe hepatik, sidomos në të moshuarit.
	Kujdes gjatë administrimit parenteral në të sëmurë me hipotension, patologji pulmonare, shok ose patologji kardiovaskulare.
	Duhet përdorur me kujdes në ata që ngasin makinën ose punojnë me makineri të rrezikshme.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Më të zakonshmet janë efektet frenuese të SNQ si përgjumje, marrje mendsh, depresion, ankth, dhimbje koke. Dozat gjumëdhënëse mund të shkaktojnë sedacion rezidual, çrregullime të humorit dhe të veprimtarisë mendore.
	Gjatë terapisë me fenobarbital vërehet edhe frenim i frymëmarrjes, bronkospazëm, hipotension, bradikardi sinusale dhe vazodilatacion.
	Ndër efektet dermatologjike përmendim urtikarie, rash makulopapuloz, dermatit eksfoliativ, rash buloz, sindrom Stevens-Johnson, nekrolizë epidermale toksike si dhe fotondjeshmëri, rash akneiform dhe purpura. Mund të vërehen edhe reaksione në vendin e injektimit, si p.sh. flebit.
	Fenobarbitali shakton edhe efekte të tjera anësore si: nauze e të vjella, diarrhe ose konstipacion, osteopeni, miozë, nistagmus dhe çrregullime seksuale, si impotencë e ulje të lidibos.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE.
	Mjekimi kronik me barbiturate mund të rritë metabolizmin dhe të ulë efikasitetin e paracetamolit.
	Barbituratet mund të rritin klirensin hepatik të karbamazepinës, klonazepamit dhe fenitoinës. Acidi valproik frenon metabolizmin  dhe rrit efikasitetin e fenobarbitalit.
	Efikasiteti i betabllokuesve, kryesisht metoprololit, pindololit, propranololit, timololit dhe labetalolit, mund të reduktohet gjatë përdorimit të barbiturateve si pasojë e rritjes së metabolizimit.
	Barbituratet rritin katabolizmin e hormoneve të tiroides.
	Fenobarbitali rrit metabolizmin e kloramfenikolit, ndërsa ky i fundit rrit përqendrimet plazmatike të fenobarbitalit.
	Efikasiteti i glukokortikoideve mund të reduktohet kur përdoren njëkohësisht me barbituratet.
	Gjysmë jeta plazmatike e doksiciklinës zvogëlohet nga fenobarbitali.
	Barbituratet mund të rrisin klirensin hepatik të estrogjenëve.
	Frenimi i SNQ i shkaktuar nga barbituratet potencohet kur këto të fundit përdoren së bashku me benzodiazepinat, butorfanolin, etanolin, antihistaminikët H1 me efekte sedative, agonistët opioidë, antidepresivët triciklikë dhe anksiolitikë e sedativo-hipnotikë të tjerë.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i fenobarbitalit me barnat antihipertensivë mund të shkaktojë hipotension. Bëjnë përjashtim kalçibllokuesit, klirensi hepatik i të cilëve rritet nga barbituratet.
	Përqendrimet plazmatike të kinidinës dhe dizopiramidit mund të ulen, kur kombinohen me fenobarbitalin.
	Metabolizmi i ksantinave rritet nga barbituratet, ndërkohë që efekti hipnotik i barbiturateve reduktohet nga përdorimi i kafeinës ose teofilinës.
	Efikasiteti i varfarinës reduktohet kur përdoret së bashku me barbituratet.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Kundërindikohet përdorimi në tremestrin e pare dhe të tretë (Kategoria D). Mund të shkaktojë malformacione kongenitale dhe rritje të rrezikut për hemorragji neonatale. Të përdoret vetëm kur nuk ka alternativë tjetër.
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale 
	Tek të rriturit
Përdoret me dozë 60-180 mg një herë në ditë në darkë para gjumit. 
	Tek fëmijët 
Përdoret me dozë 5-8 mg/kg/ditë.
Me injeksion intramuskular 
	Tek të rriturit 
Përdoret në dozën 200 mg, e cila në rast nevoje mund të përsëritet mbas 6 orësh.
	Tek fëmijët 
Përdoret me dozë 15 mg/kg.
Me injeksion intravenoz 
Në statusin epileptik, administrohet (hollohet 1:10 në ujë për injeksion) në dozën 10 mg/kg me një shpejtësi jo më të madhe se 100 mg/minutë; doza maksimale 1 gram. 
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë 15, 60 mg			LUMINAL
solucion injektabël  10%-2ml		LUMINAL

----------

